# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #7 (Combat edition)



## KingOfCheese

Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #7 (Combat edition).

This game is purely close combat.

Rules are slightly changed (again) from the last game.
Be sure to read the details below!

You must think of a unit that is a Troop or Elite choice.
Yes, it MUST be a Troop or Elite choice.

You have 200 points to spend on the unit.
NO VEHICLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament.

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

*THERE ARE NO MOVEMENT OR SHOOTING PHASES!!!*
If you have an ability or power that triggers in the movement or shooting phase, you miss out.
If it triggers at the start of the turn then it is acceptable.

ROUND 1
Units are placed in base to base contact, with Unit 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
Units are placed in base to base contact, with Unit 2 counting as charging.

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
If both units are tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

There will be a limit of 64 players for the game, so get in quick!
If i cant fill the 64 places, then they will be filled with Makari, whose details are as followed...

_Makari, Banna Wava

WS 4
BS 3
S 3
T 3
W 1
I 3
A 2
Ld 10
Save -

Wargear: Choppa, Slugga, Makari's WAAAGH! Banna

Special Rules:

Fearless:
Refer to BRB.

Makari's WAAAGH! Banna: 
Makari is best known for his WAAAGH! Banna. Despite his small frame and weak muscles, he waves his Banna proudly with every ounce of strength he can muster. Not only does it improve his morale, but it also gives him the gift of extreme luck.
Makari can not be killed.
At the end of each phase, if Makari suffered a wound during that phase then roll a D6. On the roll of a 1, Makari is removed from play. On the roll of a 2+, he survives.
Makari also has a 2+ save against anything that targets him which does not cause wounds (such as psychic powers or abilities).

Cant get me!:
Due to Makari's small frame and agility in combat, he can prove to be quite difficult to hit.
Whenever an opponent attempts to shoot at Makari or strike a blow at him in close combat, they must re-roll any successful hits._




Good luck everyone! :victory:


----------



## WinZip

PM sent to you KoC!


----------



## Drannith

PM sent, lets get past round 1 this time!


----------



## marxalvia

PM sent, good luck eveyone


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just to clear things up, a unit must be worth only 1 Kill Point.

So taking multiple IC's that use a single slot (Sanguinary Priests, Rune Priests, etc) is a no, as they are still separate Kill Points.

The only real exception to the rule is Imperial Guard Infantry, because they can blob together to form a single unit that is still worth only a single Kill Point.


----------



## Necrosis

What about a witch hunter priest? They count as a squad upgrade?


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> So taking multiple IC's that use a single slot (Sanguinary Priests, Rune Priests, etc) is a no, as they are still separate Kill Points.


Heh Heh My bad :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Necrosis said:


> What about a witch hunter priest? They count as a squad upgrade?


A Witch Hunters Priest attached to a unit is only worth 1 Kill Point, so yes it would be acceptable.
FAQ....
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1490300a_FAQ_WitchHunters_2009.pdf


> Q. Priests must be taken with another squad.
> How many kill points is this combined unit
> worth?
> A. 1 kill point.


HOWEVER....
A Priest is a HQ choice, and so it is not allowed.
It doesn't _USE_ a HQ _SLOT_, but it is still a HQ model bought from the HQ section of the Codex.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Interesting fact....

Have about 12 entires so far, and every single one of them is an Elites choice, and no TH/SS Termies to be seen.


----------



## gen.ahab

Oh come on. Kind of bones over SW since our best stuff is in the fast attack section, but whatever; still a few tricks in there.


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> and no TH/SS Termies to be seen.


:does a dance:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

This sounds like fun! My unit goes for all coolness at the expense of hitting power!


----------



## Ultra111

PM sent. Good luck to all, and +rep to KoC for keeping this going.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Entrants so far....

Winzip
Drannith
marxalvia
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Desecai
Coke123
Stephen_Newman
Storm of Iron
Ultra111
aboytervigon

If im missing someone, let me know.


----------



## LordOfAscension

PM sent!
Best of luck to all


----------



## Winterous

Why Have You Already Made A New One??
You Haven't Finished The Last One D:

Damn caps not working


----------



## The Meddler

PM sent. Almost picked 12 Firewarriors:biggrin:.
P.S. Are we allowed to pick Makari?


----------



## Karnax

PM sent. Here's hoping that I will get past the first round.:grin: Also, how did Makari die?


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm in. PM sent.

SGMAlice


----------



## Cyphereclipse

PM sent.. This should be fun


----------



## FaithfulDemise

I'm in...now to figure out what I want to use...


----------



## Goat

pm sent. yay good times!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Why Have You Already Made A New One??
> You Haven't Finished The Last One D:
> 
> Damn caps not working


I did the same thing last time.
I started the thread for Game 6 when Game 5 was still in progress.
2 reasons...
- People that are eliminated can join up to the next game to renew their anticipation straight away
- I can start game 7 soon after game 6 finishes, rather than having to wait a week for the entries.



The Meddler said:


> PM sent. Almost picked 12 Firewarriors:biggrin:.
> P.S. Are we allowed to pick Makari?


Haha, umm.... sure i guess.



Karnax said:


> PM sent. Here's hoping that I will get past the first round.:grin: Also, how did Makari die?


You mean how will he die?
If he suffers a wound, then at the end of that phase roll a single D6 (regardless of how many wounds he suffers). If its a 1, he is removed from play.

So regardless of what weapons he is hit by, or how many wounds are dealt to him, he basically has a 1 in 6 chance of being killed at the end of each phase (assuming he suffers a wound each phase).


Or do you mean how DID he die in the 40k fluff?
GW just said that Ghazghkull sat on him then tossed him to a squig.
GW's lame excuse for killing off a character from fluff.
Makari deserves more respect than that, so as far as im concerned he is still very much alive.


----------



## gen.ahab

I thought that little excerpt said he got nailed by a las bolt?


----------



## KingOfCheese

gen.ahab said:


> I thought that little excerpt said he got nailed by a las bolt?


That wasn't an official GW thing, just something that someone made up.

http://nerdgasm-unlimited.blogspot.com/2009/04/makari-gretchin.html


----------



## gen.ahab

Ah, well that is much better than the official story.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Players so far...

Winzip
Drannith
marxalvia
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Desecai
Coke123
Stephen_Newman
Storm of Iron
Ultra111
aboytervigon
LordOfAscension
Vaz
the Autarch
Khorothis
High_Seraph
Winterous
The Meddler
Karnax
Shadowfane
SGMAlice
D-A-C
Cyphereclipse
Goat

25/64 entries so far.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Did you get my pm regarding my unit?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Did you get my pm regarding my unit?


Yeah.
Both minor rounds are separate.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Cool, thanks


----------



## Dies Irae

Did you forbid Fast Attack in fear of players being evil enough to take Spore Mine Clusters? :biggrin:
Count me in, I just need to decide what unit I will enter (but the voices in my head tell me to keep following Khorne :wink: )


----------



## Karnax

Thanks KoC. That does seem like a stupid way to kill him off. 
@Dies Irae. That could work, but you would have to hope that you killed over 60 pts of stuff each round to pay their points back (assuming you took a full unit).


----------



## Winterous

Karnax said:


> Thanks KoC. That does seem like a stupid way to kill him off.
> @Dies Irae. That could work, but you would have to hope that you killed over 60 pts of stuff each round to pay their points back (assuming you took a full unit).


However, VP are disregarded if one player wins both times.
So... You'd auto-lose both rounds, because you just explode, and the damage you caused would be completely irrelevant.


----------



## The Meddler

Not if you managed to wipeout the enemy both times.


----------



## Doelago

Gona try to come up with something...


----------



## Zodd

PM sent. Everybody better start running.

And KoC, thanks for your great work. You must have arms like Popeye after all that dice-rolling.


----------



## Winterous

The Meddler said:


> Not if you managed to wipeout the enemy both times.


Alright fair enough, but why would you rely on that?


----------



## Dies Irae

Winterous said:


> Alright fair enough, but why would you rely on that?


Because that would just be awesome? 
I was also considering the Pyrovore, with the same idea in mind (KA-BOOM) but, half a chance to trigger a S3 AP- explosion IF killed by Instant Death? Meh.

Wait, are Eversor Assasins in? Do they still go nuclear when they die?


----------



## Doelago

PM sent... I hope it will see success in this game... 

Now back to game 6... *GO SICARIUS, GO!*


----------



## Winterous

Dies Irae said:


> Wait, are Eversor Assasins in? Do they still go nuclear when they die?


He does, but it's pretty shit.


----------



## Oldenhaller

KingOfCheese said:


> Just to clear things up, a unit must be worth only 1 Kill Point.
> 
> The only real exception to the rule is Imperial Guard Infantry, because they can blob together to form a single unit that is still worth only a single Kill Point.


So I can't take a Lone Wolf then...?


----------



## Aramoro

If you take a Lone Wolf do you lose if he survives then?


----------



## Oldenhaller

one can only presume...


----------



## Medic Marine

PM sent hope I'm not to late.


----------



## KingOfCheese

36/64 entries received.


----------



## deathbringer

oh joy... hmmm a tau entry for a close combat game woop de frigging doo


----------



## Winterous

deathbringer said:


> oh joy... hmmm a tau entry for a close combat game woop de frigging doo


Don't enter a Tau unit then?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Kroot? :dunno:


----------



## Winterous

What I mean is, he's basically requiring himself to use a Tau unit, when there's no reason at all to do so.


----------



## Oldenhaller

amusemetfactor?

Afterall - spacepope in in the SC edition was most amusing


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> What I mean is, he's basically requiring himself to use a Tau unit, when there's no reason at all to do so.


Hence the reason i suggested Kroot. :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winzip
Drannith
marxalvia
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Desecai
Coke123
Stephen_Newman
Storm of Iron
Ultra111
aboytervigon
LordOfAscension
Vaz
the Autarch
Khorothis
High_Seraph
Winterous
The Meddler
Karnax
Shadowfane
SGMAlice
D-A-C
Cyphereclipse
Goat
zas240
Cocakoala
gen.ahab
Cowlicker16
Vicious
Zodd
Doelago
Aramoro
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Medic Marine
mynameisgrax
Caratacos

37/64 entries submitted.

Keep them coming guys!!!


----------



## Karnax

Any TH/SS terminators yet?


----------



## WinZip

Karnax said:


> Any TH/SS terminators yet?


I hope not. I was tempted to but decided bringing SS/TH Termis to this game is like bringing a flamer to a snowball fight....It's fun for you but makes you look like a dick to others. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

I was this [hold finger something like 1mm away from each other] close to bringing them... 

Decided not to, no idea why... Probably doomed the entire tournament for me...


----------



## Vaz

WinZip said:


> I hope not. I was tempted to but decided bringing SS/TH Termis to this game is like bringing a flamer to a snowball fight....It's fun for you but makes you look like a dick to others. :laugh:


5 Guys against a potential 30? Yeah.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Ok. just pmed my list to KoC. Hope he responds back soon.


----------



## KingOfCheese

42/64 entries received.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

TH/SS termies suck. I decided not to take them because they looked shit compared to some of the other entries available. Admittedly I could have put something better in. But that would have not been as fun for me.


----------



## Evil beaver2

Pm sent... twice

Sorry I accidentally sent the pm twice, dont enter 2 of my unit for me unless you really want to.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Evil beaver2 said:


> Pm sent... twice
> 
> Sorry I accidentally sent the pm twice, dont enter 2 of my unit for me unless you really want to.


I dont have any PM's from you..... :dunno:


----------



## Evil beaver2

KingOfCheese said:


> I dont have any PM's from you..... :dunno:


And PM 3 is sent

It has to work one of these times...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I've sent in my entry


----------



## KingOfCheese

Evil beaver2 said:


> And PM 3 is sent
> 
> It has to work one of these times...


Got it.


----------



## Auretious Taak

KingOfCheese said:


> Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #7 (Combat edition).
> 
> This game is purely close combat.
> 
> Rules are slightly changed (again) from the last game.
> Be sure to read the details below!
> 
> You must think of a unit that is a Troop or Elite choice.
> Yes, it MUST be a Troop or Elite choice.
> 
> You have 200 points to spend on the unit.
> NO VEHICLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.
> 
> No terrain.
> 
> Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament.
> 
> Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
> The method of battle i will be using is as followed...
> 
> *THERE ARE NO MOVEMENT OR SHOOTING PHASES!!!*
> If you have an ability or power that triggers in the movement or shooting phase, you miss out.
> If it triggers at the start of the turn then it is acceptable.
> 
> ROUND 1
> Units are placed in base to base contact, with Unit 1 counting as charging.
> 
> ROUND 2
> Units are placed in base to base contact, with Unit 2 counting as charging.
> 
> Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
> If both units are tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
> All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.
> [/I]


So...how do Lone Wolves count? If they survive they are worth a KP to the enemy, if they die they aren't worth any kill points, can we run 3 for shiggles and assume they'll die and one won't?

Also, Wolf Guard attachments, they are brought in a separate unit but gamewise they don't count as a kill point until the entirety of the unit they are purchased from is destroyed, so seeing as you only get one unit (Troops here, not doing WG as a unit) can you attach the WG to the unit and it counts as 1 KP?

Also, what about troop choices that assume a HQ was purchased separately to unlock the ability to make them troops? E.g. Space Marine Captain on Bike makes Bike units of 5 or more Troops? Or do we assume that the Captain would have to be factored into the count here?

I'm tempted to submit a unit of 3 Pyrovores. Who needs to spend all their points when you have such elite badasses in combat!

Oh, question: It's combat yeah, and the opening round counts as bam, into combat, no movement or shooting bam, combat straight up. You state that there's no movement or shooting, but what about this: Are normal phases present after the first round? I ask because a unit might flee away and rally and get engaged in combat again, but that means there's movement phases, which also implies shooting phases (to shoot or fleet to get back towards combat faster). Furthermore, you imply that shooting does occur because of the last statement of the rules as:


> All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.


 but I suspect this is just you copy and pasting from previous rounds for simplicity. That said, If there are extra phases after the first round...I want to run The Doom of Mal'antai, because spirit leeching is hilarious. And who needs to spend the full 200 points when 90 will do just fine with some luck! 

Let us know mate and I'll submit an entry (or reserve me a spot and pm badger me!).


----------



## KingOfCheese

Auretious Taak said:


> So...how do Lone Wolves count? If they survive they are worth a KP to the enemy, if they die they aren't worth any kill points, can we run 3 for shiggles and assume they'll die and one won't?
> Only VP matter for determining a winner, not KP.
> I'm just limiting the unit to 1KP, thats all.
> 
> Also, Wolf Guard attachments, they are brought in a separate unit but gamewise they don't count as a kill point until the entirety of the unit they are purchased from is destroyed, so seeing as you only get one unit (Troops here, not doing WG as a unit) can you attach the WG to the unit and it counts as 1 KP?
> I will have to re-read the SW codex to work that out.
> 
> Also, what about troop choices that assume a HQ was purchased separately to unlock the ability to make them troops? E.g. Space Marine Captain on Bike makes Bike units of 5 or more Troops? Or do we assume that the Captain would have to be factored into the count here?
> Similar to the Troop Edition we had a few games back. The unit only changes its FOC slot if the HQ is taken, and as the HQ isn't taken then its a no.
> 
> Oh, question: It's combat yeah, and the opening round counts as bam, into combat, no movement or shooting bam, combat straight up. You state that there's no movement or shooting, but what about this: Are normal phases present after the first round? I ask because a unit might flee away and rally and get engaged in combat again, but that means there's movement phases, which also implies shooting phases (to shoot or fleet to get back towards combat faster).
> 
> The rules will be modified as follows...
> _If a unit is caught by a sweeping advance, it will be eliminated (as normal).
> If a unit is NOT caught be a sweeping advance, they will remain in combat instead and treated as if they had passed their morale test._
> 
> 
> Furthermore, you imply that shooting does occur because of the last statement of the rules as:
> but I suspect this is just you copy and pasting from previous rounds for simplicity.
> 
> That was me copy/pasting the rules from one of the previous games.
> 
> That said, If there are extra phases after the first round...I want to run The Doom of Mal'antai, because spirit leeching is hilarious. And who needs to spend the full 200 points when 90 will do just fine with some luck!


Questions answered as best as i can for now.


----------



## Auretious Taak

Cheers for that.

Can you clear up the point on Lone Wolves:



> So...how do Lone Wolves count? If they survive they are worth a KP to the enemy, if they die they aren't worth any kill points, can we run 3 for shiggles and assume they'll die and one won't?
> 
> 
> 
> Only VP matter for determining a winner, not KP.
> I'm just limiting the unit to 1KP, thats all.
Click to expand...

Because it is unclear how many KP's a Lone Wolf counts as, it's all down to whther he dies or doesn't or are you just going to play it as one kill point per Lone Wolf because it is 1 Lone Wolf per elites choice?


----------



## Winterous

Auretious Taak said:


> Because it is unclear how many KP's a Lone Wolf counts as, it's all down to whther he dies or doesn't or are you just going to play it as one kill point per Lone Wolf because it is 1 Lone Wolf per elites choice?


Just ignore his special bloody rule, a single Lone Wolf is a single Kill Point.


----------



## Aramoro

Clarifications on the rules? This is all getting a bit serious isn't it. Go wild with a Lone Wolf, it won't win so who cares.


----------



## Auretious Taak

Aramoro said:


> Clarifications on the rules? This is all getting a bit serious isn't it. Go wild with a Lone Wolf, it won't win so who cares.


I've nots een the other games, I wanted to know what is and isn't able to be done so I don't waste pm time and so as everyone can benefit from the answers, nothing too serious about that.

Also, whilst 1 Lone Wolf is probably gonna be the answer, it's a debateable rule because it is either a Kill Point if he survives or NO Kill Points if he dies. So it's still a pertinent question.

That all said, I'm bloody tempted to submit a Lone Wolf to see how far he gets. Bring on the Nid Horde!


----------



## Winterous

Auretious Taak said:


> Also, whilst 1 Lone Wolf is probably gonna be the answer, it's a debateable rule because it is either a Kill Point if he survives or NO Kill Points if he dies. So it's still a pertinent question.


Ok, so you're restricted to 1 KP worth of units.

Does a Lone Wolf give out a maximum of 1 KP?
Check.

QUESTION ANSWERED.


----------



## Auretious Taak

Winterous said:


> Ok, so you're restricted to 1 KP worth of units.
> 
> Does a Lone Wolf give out a maximum of 1 KP?
> Check.
> 
> QUESTION ANSWERED.


I disagree.

It's a situational rule.

He might NOT give out a Kill Point at all.

In any case have a unit to enter for shiggles.


----------



## Necrosis

Do Dark Eldar get pain tokens? Like if I kill a unit in round 1, do I get feel no pain in round 2?


----------



## Aramoro

Necrosis said:


> Do Dark Eldar get pain tokens? Like if I kill a unit in round 1, do I get feel no pain in round 2?


If you kill a unit in round 1 you automatically win that round, thats how Pain Tokens will work I guess. Lucky to be a Dark Eldar I guess


----------



## Cowlicker16

Maybe 1 day I will think on the choice for more then 2 seconds and make it past round 1, but hey just listening to everyone else makes joining this worth it


----------



## Winterous

Necrosis said:


> Do Dark Eldar get pain tokens? Like if I kill a unit in round 1, do I get feel no pain in round 2?


Nah, it can possibly give an advantage based upon the order in which things happen.
Enemy 'charges' first, you kill them, get your Pain Token.
You 'charge' second, you have a Pain Token, so you now have Furious Charge.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Just ignore his special bloody rule, a single Lone Wolf is a single Kill Point.





Aramoro said:


> Clarifications on the rules? This is all getting a bit serious isn't it. Go wild with a Lone Wolf, it won't win so who cares.





Auretious Taak said:


> Also, whilst 1 Lone Wolf is probably gonna be the answer, it's a debateable rule because it is either a Kill Point if he survives or NO Kill Points if he dies.
> 
> He might NOT give out a Kill Point at all.


It doesn't make a difference if he "gives out" a kill point or not.
Basically, i just want a unit that consists of 1 kill point.
Just 1 entry from the FOC chart.
1 Unit type.
No IC's.
You get the idea.

Its a fun tournament, and i dont want to get into the details of people exploiting loopholes with the wording of my rules.



Necrosis said:


> Do Dark Eldar get pain tokens? Like if I kill a unit in round 1, do I get feel no pain in round 2?





Winterous said:


> Nah, it can possibly give an advantage based upon the order in which things happen.
> Enemy 'charges' first, you kill them, get your Pain Token.
> You 'charge' second, you have a Pain Token, so you now have Furious Charge.


Yes, DE do earn Pain Tokens...
BUT...
At the start of each round, EVERYTHING is reset.

So say some Genestealers attack Wyches...

_Round 1
Wyches kill Genestealers, earn a token.

EVERYTHING IS RESET
Wyches back to 0 pain tokens.

Round 2
Blah blah blah._

The idea is that everything is reset so that neither unit has any advantages in going first in the first or second round.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

What i'm wondering is how many entries their are so far so we can get this show on the road and get the party started. xD 

My Red Beta team is going to kick butt!


----------



## KingOfCheese

45/64 entries received.

Still need to finish the last game before i start the next one.
I PROMISE that game 6 will be finished this weekend.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Still need to finish the last game before i start the next one.
> I PROMISE that game 6 will be finished this weekend.


Awesome!


----------



## Auretious Taak

where are the other games posted?


----------



## Uber Ork

Auretious Taak said:


> where are the other games posted?


Game 6 is already underway just few threads down from this one in the General 40K section.
http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79016

It's already underway so you'll have to wait for this one to get started.


----------



## Khorothis

KingOfCheese said:


> Still need to finish the last game before i start the next one.
> I PROMISE that game 6 will be finished this weekend.


That means lots of blood for the Blood God and skulls for the Skull Throne.  You should put a Mark of Khorne on your Avatar, considering the amount of SCs and generally stuff you got killed in your arena. :grin:


----------



## lokis222

Submitted a unit


----------



## WinZip

Uber Ork said:


> It's already underway so you'll have to wait for this one to get started.


I hope this game starts soon! I wanna see units (including mine) duke it out and get stomped :spiteful:


----------



## FaithfulDemise

Did you get my PM a while back KOC?


----------



## KingOfCheese

FaithfulDemise said:


> Did you get my PM a while back KOC?


Yeah mate, your all good.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Entrants so far...

Winzip
Drannith
marxalvia
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Desecai
Coke123
Stephen_Newman
Storm of Iron
Ultra111
aboytervigon
LordOfAscension
Vaz
the Autarch
Khorothis
High_Seraph
Winterous
The Meddler
Karnax
Shadowfane
SGMAlice
D-A-C
Cyphereclipse
Goat
zas240
Cocakoala
gen.ahab
Cowlicker16
Vicious
Zodd
Doelago
Aramoro
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Medic Marine
mynameisgrax
Caratacos
FaithfulDemise
Uber Ork
warsmith7752
ChaosRedCorsairLord
XxDreMisterxX
Jack Mac
Evil beaver2
MetalHandkerchief
jonkey
lokis222
Iron_Freak220

48/64 entrants are in.
16 places left. 


Oh yeah, and for the record, i will be limiting +rep in all future game to the following...

1st place = +20 rep
2nd place = +18 rep
3rd/4th place = +15 rep
5th/6th/7th/8th place = +10 rep

Total +108 rep

My rep power is almost at 23, but realistically i will have to limit it at some stage.
+108 rep is quite a lot just for sending a PM.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Filling up nicely. Some new names I see there so maybe we might fill in all the slots.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

PM sent im in for another round :grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

50/64 entrants are in.
Only 14 spots left!
(Or else 14 Makari's )


----------



## gen.ahab

Is it 14 hordes of Makari's? Or a horde of zombie grots lead by the grot zombie lord makari? I like the little guy to much to put him alone on the receiving end of a chitinous horde.


----------



## Necrosis

Makari is scary, he single handily killed the doom.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just Makari, all on his lonesome, one man army.

_Makari, Banna Wava

WS 4
BS 3
S 3
T 3
W 1
I 3
A 2
Ld 10
Save -

Wargear: Choppa, Slugga, Makari's WAAAGH! Banna

Special Rules:

Fearless:
Refer to BRB.

Makari's WAAAGH! Banna: 
Makari is best known for his WAAAGH! Banna. Despite his small frame and weak muscles, he waves his Banna proudly with every ounce of strength he can muster. Not only does it improve his morale, but it also gives him the gift of extreme luck.
Makari can not be killed.
At the end of each phase, if Makari suffered a wound during that phase then roll a D6. On the roll of a 1, Makari is removed from play. On the roll of a 2+, he survives.
Makari also has a 2+ save against anything that targets him which does not cause wounds (such as psychic powers or abilities).

Cant get me!:
Due to Makari's small frame and agility in combat, he can prove to be quite difficult to hit.
Whenever an opponent attempts to shoot at Makari or strike a blow at him in close combat, they must re-roll any successful hits._


On the upside, regardless of how many wounds he takes, he only makes 1 save for the turn.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Hang on. That means that it does'nt matter how many wounds you inflict on the bugger he just takes one save after the assault phase? Man my gals might struggle.


----------



## gen.ahab

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hang on. That means that it does'nt matter how many wounds you inflict on the bugger he just takes one save after the assault phase? Man my gals might struggle.


Don't worry, if all goes well they will be dead long before they have to deal with him.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hang on. That means that it does'nt matter how many wounds you inflict on the bugger he just takes one save after the assault phase? Man my gals might struggle.


Correct.
He will be a tough little bugger to take down.
Weak as piss, useless in combat, shitty toughness.... just very bloody lucky. :laugh:



Oh, and anybody is able to take Makari if they really want to.
Not sure why you would, but the option is there. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Correct.
> He will be a tough little bugger to take down.
> Weak as piss, useless in combat, shitty toughness.... just very bloody lucky. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and anybody is able to take Makari if they really want to.
> Not sure why you would, but the option is there. :laugh:


Could I perhaps take 20 Makaris?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Could I perhaps take 20 Makaris?


For the purposes of this game, Makari will be worth 200 points. 

EDIT: Would people like a visual?


----------



## Serpion5

Yes, I`ll play. 200 pts of assault troops? 

Hmmmmmmmm... 

Got it. :spiteful:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Did you receive my entry? I'm new to this so I added profiles too, I guess there's no such thing as too much info.


----------



## Khorothis

I like that chart there, I think its useful.


----------



## KingOfCheese

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Did you receive my entry? I'm new to this so I added profiles too, I guess there's no such thing as too much info.


Yeah mate, i got it.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winzip
Drannith
marxalvia
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Desecai
Coke123
Stephen_Newman
Storm of Iron
Ultra111
aboytervigon
LordOfAscension
Vaz
the Autarch
Khorothis
High_Seraph
Winterous
The Meddler
Karnax
Shadowfane
SGMAlice
D-A-C
Cyphereclipse
Goat
zas240
Cocakoala
gen.ahab
Cowlicker16
Vicious
Zodd
Doelago
Aramoro
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Medic Marine
mynameisgrax
Caratacos
FaithfulDemise
Uber Ork
warsmith7752
ChaosRedCorsairLord
XxDreMisterxX
Jack Mac
Evil beaver2
MetalHandkerchief
jonkey
lokis222
Iron_Freak220
The_Hive_Emperor
Sausage
Serpion5
Quozzo
Sethis

53/64 entries received.
11 spots remaining.

I am going to be starting the game hopefully in the next 24 hours, so whatever spots haven't been filled ill put Makari in.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> 53/64 entries received.
> 11 spots remaining.
> 
> I am going to be starting the game hopefully in the next 24 hours, so whatever spots haven't been filled ill put Makari in.


People, just send him a squad of Fire Warriors! You can earn free rep! :shok:

No, but seriously, I am looking forward to seeing how my "unit" fares in this game... :chuffed:


----------



## Ultra111

I'm fairly confident, heard nothing but good things for my guys...


----------



## Cocakoala

How much variation in units do we have in this game KOC? Any one unit everyone seems to be taking?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Not sure how my gals will fare. Hopefully they will reap many kills for Kali!


----------



## Aramoro

I suspect my choice will be popular, its fairly obvious.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Gonna bet it is something with a good armour save and lots of power weapon attacks.


----------



## Sethis

Aramoro said:


> I suspect my choice will be popular, its fairly obvious.


Shot in the dark - 5 TH/SS termies?

Mine is terrible, and I know it, but it's worth it if they slap someone's pride and joy unit around a bit.

Inevitably they won't. Never mind.

Edit: QUESTION!!! I forgot to check before I submitted my unit. Are people going to flee from combat, or count as Fearless, or just pass any and all checks they are called upon to make? I'm kinda paying points for a relevant ability, so it'd be nice to know!


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Hey KoC will you be rolling Red Thirst for us BA entrants?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sethis said:


> QUESTION!!! I forgot to check before I submitted my unit. Are people going to flee from combat, or count as Fearless, or just pass any and all checks they are called upon to make? I'm kinda paying points for a relevant ability, so it'd be nice to know!


If a unit is caught by a sweeping advance, it will be eliminated (as normal).
If a unit is NOT caught by a sweeping advance and would normally fall back, they will remain in combat instead and will take No Retreat wounds instead.




The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Hey KoC will you be rolling Red Thirst for us BA entrants?


Sure will.


----------



## jonkey

really expecting a lot of Wyches ... does bitches of doom!
I just using the swarm


----------



## Aramoro

Sethis said:


> Shot in the dark - 5 TH/SS termies?


Pfft nope, better than those guys.


----------



## Dawnstar

Aramoro said:


> Pfft nope, better than those guys.


Better than Space Marines :shok:

My guess is....... Genestealers?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Betting on stealers too. I was very close to going with stealers, but then for some odd reason I just went with a very large unit instead.


----------



## Aramoro

Dawnstar said:


> Better than Space Marines :shok:
> 
> My guess is....... Genestealers?


'Stealers? Pfft better than those (Well not better than those, I would expect 'Stealers to kill me)


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

So Zerkers then? Better than termies but bound to be gangraped in genestealerland.


----------



## Aramoro

Nope, but I expect Zerkers, Termies and Stealers to all be in the top picks mind you. Especially Stealers, they'll be brutal.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Allright, guessing another unit I almost picked: Fiends of Slaanesh?


----------



## Aramoro

Fiends are a strong choice, you can pack 6 of them into this points value, putting out 30+ rending attacks at S5, ouch. But no.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Yep. Now I know how screwed my gals are. Oh well hopefully I will go out with a bang!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Death company? I don't even believe that. You've probably just gone with a big fat blob of hormagaunts or ork boyz.

That's what I did. Can you guess what unit I picked? It's not all that original...


----------



## Aramoro

200 points worth of Boyz? A big blob of Boyz will be hard to beat for anyone.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I actually think my unit would fare rather well against an ork mob. They coulod whether the masss attacks and steal deal some hurt out afterwards.


----------



## Aramoro

It's rock/paper/scissors again. Stealers will violate Thamminators, but Stealers lose to boyz probably etc etc


----------



## Sethis

Except my entry is a worm, and therefore loses to Rock, Paper and Scissors. (You can cut a worm in half with paper, in case you didn't know)


----------



## Oldenhaller

Entered - one glass hammer which won't get very far just to prove it's a terrible unit option 

~O


----------



## Aramoro

Oldenhaller said:


> Entered - one glass hammer which won't get very far just to prove it's a terrible unit option
> 
> ~O


Shining Spears? That would be a hilarious entry.


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> Fiends are a strong choice, you can pack 6 of them into this points value, putting out 30+ rending attacks at S5, ouch. But no.


Daemonettes?
More attacks, more wounds, lower S and T.


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> Shining Spears? That would be a hilarious entry.


They're Fast Attack 
I think he means Possessed Marines.


----------



## Aramoro

Winterous said:


> They're Fast Attack
> I think he means Possessed Marines.


Curses, that would have been epic. You just know possessed marines will roll scout or whatever that option is. 

And not Daemonettes.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Aramoro said:


> Shining Spears? That would be a hilarious entry.


Damnation! new I missed a trick 

wolf dex, lots of power weapons and T5 models...

~O


----------



## KingOfCheese

57/64 entries received.
Only 7 spots remaining.
Looks like it might reach 64 entries.

Was kinda looking forward to running a heap of Makari's too, oh well lol.

Or the other option is to run 64 players and 64 Makari's, so everyone has to fight a Makari to prove their worth. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> 57/64 entries received.
> Only 7 spots remaining.
> Looks like it might reach 64 entries.
> 
> Was kinda looking forward to running a heap of Makari's too, oh well lol.
> 
> Or the other option is to run 64 players and 64 Makari's, so everyone has to fight a Makari to prove their worth. :laugh:


Well we're more than likely to get a few hilarious surprises in that case!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Wouldn't take long to have everyone face Makari.
Could almost assume that everyone will deal a wound to him each turn.
Keep rolling a D6 until a 1 turns up.
The number of rolls would be the number of times Makari can attack before he is killed.
If he kills the unit in that many turns, he wins. If he doesnt (which likely he wont) then he dies.

But that doesnt really take into account if Makari wins a combat and forces a Ld check. But meh.

I dunno, just an idea.
I would take a guess that out of 64 entrants maybe 5 Makari's might make it through. But probably not even that.

Could make for some epic lulz if he could kill TH/SS Termies or Stealers or Bloodcrushers or something though. :laugh:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Aramoro said:


> Nope, but I expect Zerkers, Termies and Stealers to all be in the top picks mind you. Especially Stealers, they'll be brutal.


I'd say 5 Bloodcrushers, since you're a Daemons player.


----------



## Sethis

I wish Fast Attack was an option for this one, I would have taken 200pts of Necron Scarabs (they beat down 8 Vanguard last game I took them!). :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

If fast attack was open I might have taken 200 points of Swooping Hawks. With a SUNRIFLE!


----------



## Aramoro

Stephen_Newman said:


> If fast attack was open I might have taken 200 points of Swooping Hawks. With a SUNRIFLE!


In a Close Combat only game? It would be tech no one was expecting, at all.


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> In a Close Combat only game? It would be tech no one was expecting, at all.


The element of surprise would be his.
And everyone knows that getting the jump on your opponent is an auto-win; it's the essence of guerrilla warfare!


----------



## Aramoro

Turn 1 Skyleap, glorious Draw!


----------



## Vaz

Sethis said:


> Except my entry is a worm, and therefore loses to Rock, Paper and Scissors. (You can cut a worm in half with paper, in case you didn't know)


I just tried that, dude that's well good fun.

I'm looking forward to putting out 39 S4 Power Weapon Attacks, booyah.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Wouldn't take long to have everyone face Makari.
> Could almost assume that everyone will deal a wound to him each turn.
> Keep rolling a D6 until a 1 turns up.
> The number of rolls would be the number of times Makari can attack before he is killed.
> If he kills the unit in that many turns, he wins. If he doesnt (which likely he wont) then he dies.
> 
> But that doesnt really take into account if Makari wins a combat and forces a Ld check. But meh.
> 
> I dunno, just an idea.
> I would take a guess that out of 64 entrants maybe 5 Makari's might make it through. But probably not even that.
> 
> Could make for some epic lulz if he could kill TH/SS Termies or Stealers or Bloodcrushers or something though. :laugh:


Go for it! Thats a great knock out system from where you cans start! :wink:


----------



## Serpion5

Bah! That measly grot is no match for my super unbeatable tyranid uber combat unit! 


Maybe. :taunt:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Might give Makari a miss this game i think.
Maybe next game.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Aramoro said:


> 200 points worth of Boyz? A big blob of Boyz will be hard to beat for anyone.


Pretty much my line of thinking. Who cares if they don't win? After all, orks are never beaten in battle. They just can't lose. If they die, they don't lose so it don't count, if they flee they can come back to fight another day and if they win....well, they definitely didn't lose.

Gotta love orks.


----------



## lokis222

FIGHT! 

FIGHT! 

FIGHT!

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## gen.ahab

Yeah, 200p of boyz will do well, but they are so boring. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winzip
Drannith
marxalvia
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Desecai
Coke123
Stephen_Newman
Storm of Iron
Ultra111
aboytervigon
LordOfAscension
Vaz
the Autarch
Khorothis
High_Seraph
Winterous
The Meddler
Karnax
Shadowfane
SGMAlice
D-A-C
Cyphereclipse
Goat
zas240
Cocakoala
gen.ahab
Cowlicker16
Vicious
Zodd
Doelago
Aramoro
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Medic Marine
mynameisgrax
Caratacos
FaithfulDemise
Uber Ork
warsmith7752
ChaosRedCorsairLord
XxDreMisterxX
Jack Mac
Evil beaver2
MetalHandkerchief
jonkey
lokis222
Iron_Freak220
The_Hive_Emperor
Sausage
Serpion5
Quozzo
Sethis
Raging Platipus
Muffinman
Oldenhaller
Daniel Harper
Kinglopey

58/64 entries received.
Should i just add in 6 Makari's and get this show on the road?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

I would say yes, but im heavily Biased to get the action started!


----------



## Necrosis

Lets get this party started.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Your choice. After all it is YOUR game.


----------



## Sethis

In the words of the impatient PUG to the hesitant tank:

GOOOOOOOOGGGGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGGOOGGOGOOOOOOOOOGGOGOGOGOGOGO FUCKINGGOOOOOOOOOOOOALREADY!!!!!!1111!!!shift1


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok. 

I have given Uber Ork the list of units, and he will make up a chart for them with pictures and shit for some visual awesomeness. 

Difference in time zones means there is a bit of a delay though.

Ill post up the units that everyone took, and ill wait for Uber Ork to post up his chart before we start the rolling.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winzip
5 Sanguinary Guard

Drannith
5 Nobz
- 1 Painboy + Cybork
- 1 Power Klaw + Cybork
- 1 Big Choppa + Cybork
- 1 Waaagh Banner + Cybork
- 1 Cybork

marxalvia
13 Burna Boyz

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Possessed CSM
- IoT

Dawnstar
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

Necrosis
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 3 Razorflails
- Syren w Agoniser and PGL

Desecai
Tyranid Warriors x4
- Lash Whip and Bonesword
- Additional Set of Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs

Coke123
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

Stephen_Newman
5 Assault Termies with LC's.

Storm of Iron
7 Berzerkers
- Champ with PF and Meltabombs

Ultra111
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

aboytervigon
5 Bloodcrushers

LordOfAscension
5 Nid Warriors
- 2 sets of Scything Talons each
- Adrenal Glands on all
- Toxin Sacs on all

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

Khorothis
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons

Karnax
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

SGMAlice
5 Meganobz

D-A-C
5 Bloodcrushers

Cyphereclipse
13 Daemonettes
- Transfixing Guaze
- Instrument

Goat
9 Incubi

zas240
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Cowlicker16
3 Hive Guard

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

Doelago
Eversor Assassin

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Fury
- Icon
- Instrument

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
27 Ork Boyz
-Nob
-Powerklaw
197 p.

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord 
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

Caratacos
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

FaithfulDemise
5 TH/SS Termies

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole
4 Stikbombs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

XxDreMisterxX
Red Beta Team:
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords and Scything Talons

Jack Mac
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

Evil beaver2
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords and Scything Talons

MetalHandkerchief
15 Kroot
12 Kroot Hounds
1 Shaper

jonkey
20 Hormagaunts
- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

lokis222
Tyranid Warriors x4
- Lash Whip and Bonesword
- Additional Set of Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs

Iron_Freak220
7 Incubi
- Onslaught
- Demiklaives

The_Hive_Emperor
7 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Serpion5
6 Tyranid Warriors
- 2 sets of ST

Quozzo
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 3 with PW/SS
- 1 with WC/SS

Sethis
5 Pariahs

Raging Platipus
Legion of the Damned
Powerfist

Muffinman
10 Death Company

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

So, are Winzip and I the only people with an original unit?


----------



## Oldenhaller

um....original?

Lots of other units in there other than ones taken previously - and of course some obligitory blood crushers and large mobs of orks. Can't see any full units of THamminators and have never seen a Iron Priest taken before...

That and I'm impressed with Raging Platypus - they've managed the whole LotD in 200 points!

~O


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

As in, nobody else took the same units as us? Missed yours though  You also get the originality award 

And I know, I'm glad I convinced him to run the LoTD, anxious to see how they do.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I am actually quite surprised with the variety for this game.
Highly doubt there will be any coin flips this game. 

Should i start taking entries for game #8 as soon as i start rolling up round 1 of game #7?
Or should i wait a few rounds in?
(Really looking forward to game #8, really curious as to what stuff people will take, will really make people think about their choice as its not exactly a "unit" or "character". )


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Can we have more hints, so as to being preliminary planning?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Think small. :wink:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

..Single model?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> ..Single model?


Close.

Basically 50 point limit, no minimum squad size.
Restrictions on upgrades etc is all worked out, and will be posted when i make the thread. Wait till then for the details. 
But basically, yeah, 50 points limit.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Cool, cant wait


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Close.
> 
> Basically 50 point limit, no minimum squad size.
> Restrictions on upgrades etc is all worked out, and will be posted when i make the thread. Wait till then for the details.
> But basically, yeah, 50 points limit.


I assume that this does not cooperate with units like Tactical Squads, that don't have an individual model price, so you can't reduce the number of models since they're bought as a block.

Sounds very interesting though.


Also Cowlicker, you win the WTF award.

Cowlicker16
3 Hive Guard

WTF??


And DAMN YOU UBER ORK, TAKING EXACTLY WHAT I TOOK >:|


----------



## Quozzo

Winterous said:


> I assume that this does not cooperate with units like Tactical Squads, that don't have an individual model price, so you can't reduce the number of models since they're bought as a block.
> 
> Sounds very interesting though.
> 
> 
> Also Cowlicker, you win the WTF award.
> 
> Cowlicker16
> 3 Hive Guard
> 
> WTF??
> 
> 
> And DAMN YOU UBER ORK, TAKING EXACTLY WHAT I TOOK >:|


Space Wolves, Black Templars and even Grey Knights have individual points per model.


----------



## Winterous

Quozzo said:


> Space Wolves, Black Templars and even Grey Knights have individual points per model.


...Um, wonderful.
How is this relevant to what I was saying?


----------



## Quozzo

I was refering to this


> I assume that this does not cooperate with units like Tactical Squads, that don't have an individual model price, so you can't reduce the number of models since they're bought as a block.





> Space Wolves, Black Templars and even Grey Knights have individual points per model.


----------



## Aramoro

Quozzo said:


> I was refering to this


They don't have tactical squads....


----------



## Quozzo

> They don't have tactical squads....


So?


> that this does not cooperate with units *like* Tactical Squads


Why do i even bother...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> Close.
> 
> Basically 50 point limit, no minimum squad size.
> Restrictions on upgrades etc is all worked out, and will be posted when i make the thread. Wait till then for the details.
> But basically, yeah, 50 points limit.


Are there going to be any FoC limits on what we can pick (Eg: troops & elites only), or is it anything goes?


----------



## Quozzo

And also any limits on squad size as the low points unit have something like "number/squad: 5-10" but with a 50 point limit, I doubt many will have more that 3 models


----------



## Aramoro

Quozzo said:


> So?
> 
> 
> Why do i even bother...


I don't know what you bother either really. He's talking about units like tactical squads which cost X points for 5 guys, they're not priced as individuals. Such as Tactical Squads, Sanguinary Guard, Terminators etc etc


----------



## Quozzo

Aramoro said:


> I don't know what you bother either really. He's talking about units like tactical squads which cost X points for 5 guys, they're not priced as individuals. Such as Tactical Squads, Sanguinary Guard, Terminators etc etc


Thats why i mentioned Black Templars, Space Wolves and Grey Knights have individual prices per model. If they didn't and cost X points for 5 then there would be no point in mentioning it.


----------



## Aramoro

Quozzo said:


> Thats why i mentioned Black Templars, Space Wolves and Grey Knights have individual prices per model. If they didn't and cost X points for 5 then there would be no point in mentioning it.


Again that's just super, but what has that got to do with anything Winterous was saying? You won't be able to take a single Tactical Marine or a single Sanguinary Guard, Terminator, Honour Guard or Death Company.

Unless KoC in his rules let you just do the maths and take parts of these units.


----------



## Quozzo

You don't get what I'm trying to say, I know you cannot take a tactical squad etc, that is the exact reason why I mentioned its possible to take a Wolf Guard squad with bolters, or a Black Templars Crusader squad. There are alternatives to taking a full Tactical Squad which would be over the points limit.


----------



## Sethis

Look, just stop talking. Please. Everyone.



Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> So, are Winzip and I the only people with an original unit?


I took Pariahs! PARIAHS DAMN YOUR EYES!!!!!

Elitist bastard! :ireful2:

/end silly mode


----------



## Aramoro

By my ***-packet calculations 

Most popular are
Tyranid Warriors - 6
Assualt Termies - 5
BloodCrushers - 5
Genestealers - 5

Unique entries would be

Sanginary Guard
Nobz
Burna Boyz
Bloodbrides
Bezerkers
Slugga Boyz
Meganobz
CSM Termies
Wyches
Hive Guard
Groteques
Eversor Assassin
Kroot
Wolf Guard
Pariahs
Legion of the Dammed
Iron Priest
Storm Troopers.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Hive Guard FTW, just thought it would be fun to see if they could do anything, heres to hoping I get to face off against the infamous Makari


----------



## Vaz

KingOfCheese said:


> I am actually quite surprised with the variety for this game.
> Highly doubt there will be any coin flips this game.
> 
> Should i start taking entries for game #8 as soon as i start rolling up round 1 of game #7?
> Or should i wait a few rounds in?
> (Really looking forward to game #8, really curious as to what stuff people will take, will really make people think about their choice as its not exactly a "unit" or "character". )


I know you got my message about #8 - you replied to it, but ignored the majority of it.

Also - some illegality of units - such as "4 Stikkbommz" etc.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I consider myself slightly unique. I was the only one who had sense to take all lightning claws on my termies.


----------



## Winterous

Quozzo said:


> You don't get what I'm trying to say, I know you cannot take a tactical squad etc, that is the exact reason why I mentioned its possible to take a Wolf Guard squad with bolters, or a Black Templars Crusader squad. There are alternatives to taking a full Tactical Squad which would be over the points limit.


We DO get what you're trying to say, but what you're trying to say is WRONG.

Tactical Marines have 5 men for X points, then up to 5 more men for Y points per model.
Grey Hunters have X points per model, and a minimum of Y models.

That's the difference, the first doesn't have an individual price per model, it has a bulk buy; that's the kind of unit I was asking about.
GOD FUCKING DAMNIT!
:headbutt:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Guys, quit worrying about game #8.
The details and a full explanation will be posted when the time comes. 


Vaz: You can make up your own if you want to, it doesn't worry me. 
You can call it Vaz's Ultimate Character Game #1. :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Add to the list...

Lord_Anonymous
10 Striking Scorpions w Exarch.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 1 FIXTURE!!!

==========

Sethis
5 Pariahs

vs

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

----------

Coke123
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

jonkey
20 Hormagaunts
- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

vs

MetalHandkerchief
15 Kroot
12 Kroot Hounds
1 Shaper

----------

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

vs

Raging Platipus
Legion of the Damned
Powerfist

----------

marxalvia
13 Burna Boyz

vs

LordOfAscension
5 Nid Warriors
- 2 sets of Scything Talons each
- Adrenal Glands on all
- Toxin Sacs on all

----------

XxDreMisterxX
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords and Scything Talons

vs

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Fury
- Icon
- Instrument

vs

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

----------

zas240
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Karnax
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

Stephen_Newman
5 Assault Termies with LC's.

vs

Muffinman
10 Death Company

----------

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord 
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

vs

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons

----------

Dawnstar
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

vs

SGMAlice
5 Meganobz

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Evil beaver2
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords and Scything Talons

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

----------

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

vs

Khorothis
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

----------

Desecai
Tyranid Warriors x4
- Lash Whip and Bonesword
- Additional Set of Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs

vs

FaithfulDemise
5 TH/SS Termies

----------

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Cowlicker16
3 Hive Guard

----------

Doelago
Eversor Assassin

vs

Quozzo
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 3 with PW/SS
- 1 with WC/SS

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
7 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons

vs

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

----------

Ultra111
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

vs

Storm of Iron
7 Berzerkers
- Champ with PF and Meltabombs

----------

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

vs

D-A-C
5 Bloodcrushers

----------

Caratacos
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

Drannith
5 Nobz
- 1 Painboy + Cybork
- 1 Power Klaw + Cybork
- 1 Big Choppa + Cybork
- 1 Waaagh Banner + Cybork
- 1 Cybork

vs

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

----------

Necrosis
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 3 Razorflails
- Syren w Agoniser and PGL

vs

lokis222
Tyranid Warriors x4
- Lash Whip and Bonesword
- Additional Set of Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs

----------

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

Cyphereclipse
13 Daemonettes
- Transfixing Guaze
- Instrument

----------

aboytervigon
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

----------

Winzip
5 Sanguinary Guard

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Possessed CSM
- IoT

----------

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Serpion5
6 Tyranid Warriors
- 2 sets of ST

----------

Goat
9 Incubi

vs

Lord_Anonymous
10 Striking Scorpions w Exarch.

----------

Iron_Freak220
7 Incubi
- Onslaught
- Demiklaives

vs

Jack Mac
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

----------

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
27 Ork Boyz
-Nob
-Powerklaw

----------

Good luck everyone!!!
Let the games begin!!!


----------



## Aramoro

Ouch bad news for my guys, out in first round I think.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> Ouch bad news for my guys, out in first round I think.


They are wounding on 6's though aren't they?
(cant remember off the top of my head)
Besides the Agoniser, or course.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have good hopes for my first round match. 10 Death company with no special weapons vs termies with 2+ save and reroll to wound armour ignoring weapons.

Although they say pride always comes before a fall and the DC will unleash lots of attacks I am sure.


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> They are wounding on 6's though aren't they?
> (cant remember off the top of my head)
> Besides the Agoniser, or course.


I think so, but there are a lot of them and don't they have a 4++ Dodge save or something?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Just noticed this:

Goat
9 Incubi

vs

Lord_Anonymous
10 Striking Scorpions w Exarch

Your randomiser really does produce some funny results. Or was this match deliberate.


----------



## Winterous

First round, up against the rival unit.
Genestealers versus Daemonettes, pretty much male and female of the same bloody unit.

Good luck Khorothis!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just noticed this:
> 
> Goat
> 9 Incubi
> 
> vs
> 
> Lord_Anonymous
> 10 Striking Scorpions w Exarch
> 
> Your randomiser really does produce some funny results. Or was this match deliberate.


Completely random.

Go to random.org and click on Sequence Generator.
I just put 1-64 in and hit generate, then copy the units over in that order.



Oh yeah, while im on the topic of the random generation, only the first round is going to be randomly generated.
Uber Ork is going to be making up a chart with pictures of all the units, and that chart will determine who plays who in round 2+.

So for example, the winner of Sethis and Cocakoala will play against the winner of Coke123 and Makari.


----------



## Oldenhaller

hmmm makari vs some cybernetic throwbacks...should be fun


----------



## jonkey

> jonkey
> 20 Hormagaunts
> - Adrenal Glands
> - Toxin Sacs
> 
> vs
> 
> MetalHandkerchief
> 15 Kroot
> 12 Kroot Hounds
> 1 Shaper


well I could win this
on defence
I have equal Initiative or better
can re-roll all 1 to hit 
hitting on a 4+
and re-roll to wound

on the charge
i get better Initiatve
can re-roll 1 to hit
hitting on 4+
and get re-roll to wound

bloody mess
the kroot got only a T of 1 less then a Space marine!!!

why did you take a shaper?
a bit useless


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> First round, up against the rival unit.
> Genestealers versus Daemonettes, pretty much male and female of the same bloody unit.
> 
> Good luck Khorothis!


Imagine that the Genestealers have Feeder Tendrils for added visual effect. 

I'll be surprised if I win this but it could still go either way, so good luck to you too mate! May the best rapist win! :grin:


----------



## Serpion5

Naturally, I drew the uber termi unit on round one...


----------



## jonkey

Serpion5 said:


> Naturally, I drew the uber termi unit on round one...


did you only spend 180 points?


----------



## Serpion5

There was not a lot I could do with 20, so I thought screw it. It`s all for laughs anyway.


----------



## Doelago

jonkey said:


> did you only spend 180 points?


I only spent something around a 110... And now I started thinking, why did I not chose TH Terminators?


----------



## aboytervigon

I didn't enter this one cause the unit i wanted to enter was a unit im testing for my imperial guard army but its a hq slot.


----------



## Quozzo

@ Doelago
My 4 Wolf Guard in TA are up against your Assassin, you might be surprised because im guessing i will lose on VP :scratchhead:


----------



## Doelago

Quozzo said:


> @ Doelago
> My 4 Wolf Guard in TA are up against your Assassin, you might be surprised because im guessing i will lose on VP :scratchhead:


:shok: [Is surprised]

:yahoo: [Realizes the truth in the post above]


----------



## Stephen_Newman

TH termies are overrated. In a game like this a large number of attacks are needed against a lot of people rather than high powered attacks. The low I just also adds to the situation.

Its why I went all LC. They seem more tigerish which my marines are based on and has more tactical use in this game. I think anyway.


----------



## Quozzo

Stephen_Newman said:


> TH termies are overrated. In a game like this a large number of attacks are needed against a lot of people rather than high powered attacks. The low I just also adds to the situation.
> 
> Its why I went all LC. They seem more tigerish which my marines are based on and has more tactical use in this game. I think anyway.


Agree, but thought there would be alot of power weapons, so I opted for a PW/SS combo, only time will tell.


----------



## SGMAlice

Eep! Damn Space Ballerina's!

Well 15 Attacks at strength 8 will help, and seen as they get to strike first, so will a 2+Save.

SGMAlice


----------



## mynameisgrax

Wow, didn't realize that bloodcrushers were going to be such a popular choice. Oh well, at least I didn't do the cheesy wound allocation trick. I refuse to do that until someone can explain to me how it makes sense.

"Oh no, one of our opponents has a horn and the other has a different type of sword. They're each unique! We're screwed!" ^_^


----------



## WinZip

My Sanguinary Guard Vs. Lord Sven kittyclaws possesed marines! :shok: This will be interesting


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Agreed, Here's hoping for a good roll


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

28 Kroot vs 20 Hormagaunts. Going to be bloody close. I think Ld will be the deciding factor here. Ld8 Kroot vs Ld5 Horms. Force an Ld check on the nids and it's over, likely. 

56 attacks vs 40 attacks... Assuming all my regular Kroot get to hit. Which means I can't take more than 12 wounds from turn 1 as that's how many I5 Hounds I have. Bah. I'd rather be up against Banshees or Termies.


----------



## Ultra111

Vs bezerkers...Hmm...Good luck :victory:


----------



## Dies Irae

I haven't read this thread in a while, and I now have on thing to say:

GO DOELAGO!!! :yahoo:


----------



## gen.ahab

Aramoro said:


> I think so, but there are a lot of them and don't they have a 4++ Dodge save or something?


Yeah, thank god. Lol Really though, I'm hoping you win because I honestly hate DE..... But then again I don't want to lose.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Tyranid match off. hehe. some shit is about to go down! gl all!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

So, assuming I roll a non-combat ability, he will kill 1.25 a round of attacks, and I will .66 Doesn't look good for me!


----------



## Uber Ork

Alright ladz, 'Ere We Go!

KoC did all random pairings and I plugged them into bracket. I wanted originally to do all 64 entries in one bracket that went all the way to the championship, but I think it would turn out too small to even see. 

There are 4 different brackets but in reality they are one big one. When it gets to the final 8 I'll transfer everyone over to a new final 8 bracket graphic!

If you're on the left side that's where you'll stay all the way until the end, and the same with the right. 

I went down the random pairings list KoC put out and just entered in the left side top to bottom with the first 16 pairings. I then went and did the same with the last 16 pairings on the right side.


I also put together a KoC Ultimate Unit Challenge trophy to be given out to the overall winner. I'll give you the graphic if you win and you can put it in your sig or whatever. 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! 






































*EDIT* Oops! Names at this size are way too small!  I don't have time to fix it at the moment, but will later.

For now to find yourself... count how far down your round 1 pairing is on this post


KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 1 FIXTURE!!!


 and then count the same number down on the brackets. Remember, it goes all the way down the left side first, then over to the right.




.


----------



## Winterous

So wait, will the winners of the first 2 games fight each other in the next round?
That does turn out exactly as random as if it was scrambled again, so might as well if you aren't.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Looks sexy! Have some rep!


----------



## Doelago

Dies Irae said:


> GO DOELAGO!!! :yahoo:


Wow, thanks dude! k:


----------



## jonkey

MetalHandkerchief said:


> 28 Kroot vs 20 Hormagaunts. Going to be bloody close. I think Ld will be the deciding factor here. Ld8 Kroot vs Ld5 Horms. Force an Ld check on the nids and it's over, likely.
> 
> 56 attacks vs 40 attacks... Assuming all my regular Kroot get to hit. Which means I can't take more than 12 wounds from turn 1 as that's how many I5 Hounds I have. Bah. I'd rather be up against Banshees or Termies.


I got LD way higher than that...!!!
and i get re-roll ro hit on 1 re-roll to wound and striking first..
after that i get save and you don't:biggrin:
but you have the numbers dammit:victory:
but ok good fight MetalHanderchief!!!


----------



## Uber Ork

*FIXED! 
* :biggrin:


Hopefully you guys can see your names better now... I give you... KoC UUC7 v2.0!






































.


----------



## Ultra111

Nice work mate, have some rep.


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just noticed this:
> 
> Goat
> 9 Incubi
> 
> vs
> 
> Lord_Anonymous
> 10 Striking Scorpions w Exarch
> 
> Your randomiser really does produce some funny results. Or was this match deliberate.


I'd say its pretty deliberate :laugh:


----------



## Iron_Freak220

So i pick incubi for the initiative and get stuck in against howling banshees which are I10 for the first round. figures


----------



## Uber Ork

Winterous said:


> So wait, will the winners of the first 2 games fight each other in the next round?


Yes. So if you defeat Khorothis in round one, you would advance to round 2 in which you would face either Oldenhaller or Makari, etc.




Winterous said:


> That does turn out exactly as random as if it was scrambled again, so might as well if you aren't.


Yeah, it seemed that way to me as well. If KoC set up the first round randomly, and I went down the list of 1st round match ups and plugged them into the brackets, that we could save a lot of effort having to randomly pair everyone each round. 

Hopefully it makes things a little easier on KoC, AND allows us to get into the following round action a lot quicker! :grin:


----------



## Winterous

Iron_Freak220 said:


> So i pick incubi for the initiative and get stuck in against howling banshees which are I10 for the first round. figures


lolpwnt, they're gonna root you so bad.


----------



## Sethis

Could be worse, could be working on the second edition version of the rules where banshees stopped their opponents from attacking at all in the first round of combat...

I was hoping to fight TH/SS termies first round, so I at least have the satisfaction of mashing them into the ground (I hope!). I forsee "Terminators win without taking a wound" followed by "Terminators win without taking a wound" in my near future! :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Iron_Freak220 said:


> So i pick incubi for the initiative and get stuck in against howling banshees which are I10 for the first round. figures


Oh well, there is always Game #8.


----------



## Uber Ork

Iron_Freak220 said:


> So i pick incubi for the initiative and get stuck in against howling banshees which are I10 for the first round. figures


Think positive, he could roll all ones! :grin:


I went the same rout as you did accept with Daemonettes. When I saw that HB's had been taken by people, my exact thought was, "Ouch! ...forgot about them!" :laugh:


----------



## Desecai

Damn...I got paired against the one unit set up I least wanted to be paired against. It seems I must take wacky ridiculous things to have any hope of doing well in these threads.


----------



## Serpion5

:shok: 

It would seem I have little to look forward to. Oh well, `tis all in good fun after all. Good luck everybody! :so_happy:


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

Serpion5 said:


> :shok:
> 
> It would seem I have little to look forward to. Oh well, `tis all in good fun after all. Good luck everybody! :so_happy:


Think positive! Maybe there really is a god.....

Na what am i saying your pretty much hosed :laugh:


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Winterous said:


> lolpwnt, they're gonna root you so bad.


Yeah i'm screwed :suicide:


----------



## jonkey

when does this all start?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Working on it.


----------



## Oldenhaller

*cracks whip*


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Give the dude some time. Patience is key here.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Patience is never the answer, it is merely a suggestion. If Hitler had patience, the French might have had a fighting chance, well maybe.... not sure... dam pansies... Even if they had a regiment of 40k titans they still would have lost due to epic fail. xD


----------



## Auretious Taak

Gah, I sent this:

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

in last time I had time to view the boards...

King of Cheese, I'll pm you through the second entry I had in mind if you want 1 less makari there and no one minds.


----------



## Karnax

Haven't read this thread in a while, but now that I have, it looks like this will be epic. +rep to you uber ork for the groupings.


----------



## Doelago

When are we going to get the results? No hurry, just that I am eager to know how my lone assassin fares...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Due to a combination of work, moving house, and other bullshit clogging up my life, i am really struggling to find the time to work through these games and still try to get my 5 hours of sleep a night. 

Would there be anyone who wishes to volunteer to do the first round or 2?
(If you have an entry in the game, ill do your battle so you dont cheat lol).

I am still determined to keep these games going though, but i may have to do them at a slightly smaller scale (perhaps 100 points) with some changes to minimum model requirements from game 8 onwards.


----------



## Uber Ork

I would do it for you KoC if I could, but I only own 3 different codexes. 


Sorry... hopefully someone who has all the codexes will pick this up and help.


----------



## Dawnstar

KoC, I have pm'd about helping out. I own all of the latest codex's and have the spare time to do it


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I would certainly be happy to help out. However I do not have the Dark Eldar codex so I may struggle for a few matches.


----------



## Ultra111

I would mate but I only have 3 codex's :/

Don't worry about the delay you're doing it out of your own free time anyway.


----------



## Khorothis

Bloodbaths take time, especially the good ones.


----------



## Doelago

Khorothis said:


> Bloodbaths take time, especially the good ones.


What would the joy be in a short bloodbath? :laugh:


----------



## Sethis

Even if you only have a few codicies, see if there are any matchups you are capable of doing with the material you have on hand.

If 10 people do 3 matches each or 1 person does 30, it doesn't matter - many hands make light work etc...

Ofc if that turns out to present logistical problems to KoC to collate them all, then so be it. I would offer myself but I recently started training for my new job which is eating my previously plentiful free time.


----------



## lokis222

I have tyranids, orks and space marines. Not sure if that fits any of the battles, but if it does, I can help out.


----------



## Doelago

Nice to see that people are willing to spend their free time to help out with this challenge. I would be more than happy to help, but I only have three up to date codexes, which are Space Marines, Dark Angels and Daemonhunters, the rest are all outdated, for I am trying to grab the old ones before the new ones, just for the sake of having them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have already offered my services.

I have every codex needed except DE.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dawnstar will be doing the first 2 rounds, and working with Uber Ork to manage the pairings.


----------



## Caratacos

A mighty cheer for all of you who volounteered!


----------



## Dawnstar

All going well, I should have the first round pairings done by Sunday guys 

Im glad to be helping out, and thanks to KoC for allowing me to help out

EDIT: After talking to KoC, I've decided to withdraw my unit from the game. Seems unfair that I have an entry, and am also rolling the dice which could lead to some suspicion as to the outcome. My unit will be replaced by none other than Makari


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

You know guys that the wait is really just building anticipation,
*Go you Scorpions, go you good things!*
I can't wait to see who wins though!

p.s They should so get a medal titled "KoC Contest Champion"


----------



## KingOfCheese

Lord_Anonymous said:


> They should so get a medal titled "KoC Contest Champion"


Something like this?


----------



## Sausage

That looks nice 

i could use one of those (you know just because)


----------



## Khorothis

I'd use crossed swords, a gladiator helmet or some other arena-related symbol instead of the double "U"-s, but I love the cheese at the end.


----------



## Ultra111

I want a cheesey medal :biggrin: lol


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

KingOfCheese said:


> Something like this?


Yeah that looks about right


----------



## Dawnstar

Hey everyone I'm about halfway through with the results so I should have these wrapped up by the weekend hopefully


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Woot! Let the Massacre begin! :wild::wild::wild::wild:


----------



## gen.ahab

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Woot! Let the Massacre begin! :wild::wild::wild::wild:


Apparently you are about 50% of they way late.


----------



## Dawnstar

Massacre is a good word to use for the first round :wink:
Some of the results are surprising..


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> Massacre is a good word to use for the first round :wink:
> Some of the results are surprising..


*fingers crossed for Makari winning every match-up he's in*


----------



## Dawnstar

I wouldn't mind seeing Makari wining a match :laugh:


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

Winterous said:


> *fingers crossed for Makari winning every match-up he's in*


I he beats me im so just going to be like... 

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

:rtfm::angry::ireful2:

*sound of a revolver discharging*


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll be interesting to see how my unit with no power weapons fairs against terminators. I`m expecting the obvious of course...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Depends on whether the termies are mobbed by your guys or not. They don't tend to deal with swarms well because of low number of attacks.


----------



## Karnax

What if they had LC's for an extra attack?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Then he might be stuffed.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Dear lawd, the suspense is killing me. Even though I had a nightmare pairing for my Kroot I can't stand not knowing! Don't want to be "that" guy and nag, but


----------



## Dawnstar

I've got 18 rounds left to do, your's not being one of them 

Patience is thy key sir


----------



## KingOfCheese

I have been informed that Makari has won a round, and for the record i am going to count him as being worth 100VP.
Question is... does this mean that he won a game?
And if so, who was it against?
The suspense builds!!!!!


----------



## Khorothis

KingOfCheese said:


> I have been informed that Makari has won a round, and for the record i am going to count him as being worth 100VP.
> Question is... does this mean that he won a game?
> And if so, who was it against?
> The *suspense* *builds*!!!!!


:shok:
Keep up the good work guys, its definately worth the wait.


----------



## Serpion5

:shout:  

Did I win...?


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> The suspense builds!!!!!


The suspense builds effigies of Makari the great.


----------



## coke123

Whoa, just remembered I'm in this. Went camping for a week. Did I miss much? I noticed I got a Makari...please tell me my termies didn't lose!


----------



## Winterous

We haven't got the results of the first round yet, not too far off done.


----------



## Iron_Freak220

...i heard makari was gay...:secret:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Iron_Freak220 said:


> ...i heard makari was gay...:secret:


.......:ireful2:


----------



## Dawnstar

Iron_Freak220 said:


> ...i heard makari was gay...:secret:


Don't laugh yet... Your facing Makari as well 

Maybe we'll have a Makari mirror match in Round 2 :laugh:


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Dawnstar said:


> Don't laugh yet... Your facing Makari as well



Irony.....


----------



## Dawnstar

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Irony.....


Karma > Irony 

Just sayin' :victory:


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

Are the results going to be posted on this thread or somewhere else?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Lord_Anonymous said:


> Are the results going to be posted on this thread or somewhere else?


This thread


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> .......:ireful2:


I agree with your reaction


----------



## Serpion5

I wish I`d faced Makari. Would`ve been easier. :grin:


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> I wish I`d faced Makari. Would`ve been easier. :grin:


Try telling that to the person who lost to Makari


----------



## Ultra111

Do you guys think results will be up this weekend?


----------



## Dawnstar

Ultra111 said:


> Do you guys think results will be up this weekend?


I'll have them up by Tuesday NZT at some point


----------



## Ultra111

Dawnstar said:


> I'll have them up by Tuesday NZT at some point


Cool, thanks for doing this


----------



## Dawnstar

Ultra111 said:


> Cool, thanks for doing this


No Worries 

Its actually rather fun doing it, and I can see why KoC has continued with this


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dawnstar said:


> Its actually rather fun doing it, and I can see why KoC has continued with this


It is fun, but as you are probably now realising it is an extremely slow process.
It takes quite a lot longer than you expect.

And your only doing it for close combat. Imagine having to do all of the shooting phases too.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

If things get ugly I am willing to help out since it does sound fun to do.

However my thanks go to Dawnstar for continuing this so have some congratulatory rep! (If I can give it)


----------



## Dawnstar

Cheers Stephan_Newman 

Shooting.... as well :shok:

Im just glad it's only assault in this one :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

Whilst rolling for the combats right now, the unthinkable has occurred. Makari has won yet another game :shok:

Thats right folks, there are now 2 Makari's through to the second round :laugh:


----------



## Uber Ork

Dawnstar said:


> Whilst rolling for the combats right now, the unthinkable has occurred. Makari has won yet another game :shok:
> 
> Thats right folks, there are now 2 Makari's through to the second round :laugh:


Wow... who would have thought one tiny grot (all be it, an exceptionally tough one) could beat an entire unit in CC... TWICE!! :scare:


----------



## Winterous

Awesome!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Makari won 2 games???...... FUCK YEAH!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

Oh no..... i can just see this as being the beginning of a huge makari winning streak!

:shok::nono: But lets hope for the best... :biggrin:


----------



## Necrosis

dammit, I knew I should have chosen Makari!


----------



## Khorothis

Suddenly, fighting that squad of Daemonettes doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

How many people who were due to face Makari in the first round are now shitting themselves? Just a matter of interest.


----------



## Oldenhaller

more pondering if the rules for iron priests were adheared to - he's not an IC after all...

~O


----------



## lokis222

Stephen_Newman said:


> How many people who were due to face Makari in the first round are now shitting themselves? Just a matter of interest.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Dawnstar

lokis222 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Can't wait to see the results.


I'll post up the first half of the results this evening


----------



## Ultra111

Dawnstar said:


> I'll post up the first half of the results this evening


FINALLY!

Jokes, looking forward to them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

And so the biggest clash begins....


----------



## KingOfCheese

If i have time tonight, i might do a few of the games to help him out a bit.
Will try and have Round 1 up before the weekend.

I'll have a bit of time this weekend, so ill try and finish the whole game off on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have free time right now! No need to stress yourself if you need help.


----------



## Iron_Freak220

I'm so excited I could explode :suicide:


----------



## KingOfCheese

I'm looking forward to Game #8.
Should be fun.


----------



## johnmassive

is there any slots left?


----------



## Ultra111

johnmassive said:


> is there any slots left?


Welcome to heresy mate.

Unfortunately I think the guy who is doing the games has already finished the round 1, so you will have to wait till game 8


----------



## lokis222

KingOfCheese said:


> I'm looking forward to Game #8.
> Should be fun.


Have you figured out what it will be yet?

Link if it is already open for players, please.


----------



## Cocakoala

lokis222 said:


> Have you figured out what it will be yet?
> 
> Link if it is already open for players, please.


There was a small discussion about it earlier in this thread. Its small from what I gather, under 50 points limit, restrictions altered apropriately.

Can't wait for the results!


----------



## Uber Ork

Dawnstar's close! He's only got a few more to go! 

It's a HUGE job! I'm so impressed by what these guys (KoC & now Dawnstar) have done to make this board such a cool place to be!

_*HUGE SHOUT OUT AND THANKS TO KoC & DAWNSTAR FOR HELPING HIM!!!*_ :yahoo:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

For KoC and Dawnstar, we award you this:


----------



## KingOfCheese

XxDreMisterxX said:


> For KoC and Dawnstar, we award you this:


Heh, that is almost better than +rep.


----------



## Dawnstar

XxDreMisterxX said:


> For KoC and Dawnstar, we award you this:


YUS! It's what I've always wanted! :yahoo:


----------



## Uber Ork

XxDreMisterxX said:


> For KoC and Dawnstar, we award you this:



That's awesome! :good:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Uber Ork said:


> That's awesome! :good:


I think you mean "k:", not ":good:".

:laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

Ok, without further ado I present the first half of the results (as rolled by me with dice) of the KoC Ultimate Unit #7!

ROUND 1 FIXTURE!!!

==========

Sethis
5 Pariahs

vs

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators (252)
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

Round 1
The Pariahs charge and the Terminators attack first. The Pariahs lose a man.
The Pariahs attack, and kill all 4 Power Weapon Terminators as well as a Lightning Claw, totalling 5 wounds.
The LC Terminator attacks, and kills a Pariah.
The Pariahs attack, and do nothing
The Terminator attacks, and do nothing
The Pariahs attack, and kill the last Terminator

Round 2
The Terminators charge, and kill all 5 Pariahs

Win to Cocakoala
----------

Coke123
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
The Assault Terminators charge, and wound Makari
Makari attacks back, and does nothing
The Terminators attack, and wound Makari
Makari attacks, and kills a LC Terminator
Makari fails his WAAAGH! Banna roll

Round 2
Makari charges, and is dealt 2 wounds by the Terminators
Makari attacks, and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Terminators attack, and deal 4 wounds
Makari attacks, but does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Terminators attack and cause 3 wounds
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes the save
The Terminators attack and cause 3 wounds
Makari attacks but fails to do anything
Makari passes his save
The Terminators attack and cause 4 wounds
Makari does nothing, and passes the save
The Terminators wound Makari
Makari does nothing but pass his save
The Terminators wound Makari
Makari does nothing, but pass his save
The Terminators wound Makari
Makari does nothing, and fails his WAAAGH! Banna roll

Win to Coke123

----------

jonkey
20 Hormagaunts
- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

vs

MetalHandkerchief
15 Kroot
12 Kroot Hounds
1 Shaper

Round 1
The Hormagaunts charge and kill 10 Kroot
The Kroot strike back, and cause a total of 15 wounds!
The 5 remaining Hormagaunts attack, and do nothing
The Kroot attack, and kill the remaining Hormagaunts

Round 2
The Kroot charge and cause 16 unsaved wounds. The Hormagaunts cause 12 wounds to the Kroot. 
The remaining Kroot finish off the Hormagaunts

Win to MetalHandkerchief
----------

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

vs

Raging Platipus
Legion of the Damned
Powerfist

Round 1
The Hormagaunts charge, and wipe out the Legion of the Damned

Round 2
The Legion of the Damned charge, and the Hormagaunts wipe them out
Resounding win to the Autarch

Note to all those Space Marine players out there, shooting Hormagaunts is probably the way to go :wink:
----------

marxalvia
13 Burna Boyz

vs

LordOfAscension
5 Nid Warriors
- 2 sets of Scything Talons each
- Adrenal Glands on all
- Toxin Sacs on all

Round 1
The Burna Boyz charge, and are dealt 7 unsaved wounds by the Warriors.
The Boyz cause 2 wounds, reducing 1 Warrior to 1 wound
The Warriors attack, and kill 7 more Burna Boys
The lone Burna Boy attacks, and does nothing
The Warriors finish the Burna off

Round 2
The Warriors charge the Burna’s, and wipe them out

Win to LordofAscension

----------

XxDreMisterxX
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords and Scything Talons

vs

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Round 1
The Warriors charge the Genestealers, and suffer 8 wounds from the Genestealers attacks, killing 2 and leaving a Warrior with 1 wound left.
The Warriors attack, and kill 5 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack, and killing 1 and leaving a Warrior with 2 wounds left, leaving 2 Warriors left.
The Warriors attack, and kill 2 Genestealers.
The Genestealers attack, and take a wound off a Warrior.
The Warriors attack and kill the 3 remaining Genestealers

Round 2
The Genestealers charge, and kill all but 1 Warrior!
The lone Warrior attacks, and does nothing
The Genestealers attack, and finish off the Warrior

Win to Sausage

----------

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Fury
- Icon
- Instrument

vs

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Round 1
The Wyches roll a 2 for Combat Drugs, resulting in +1 WS for the round.

The Bloodcrushers charge and suffer 3 unsaved wounds
The 3 remaining Bloodcrushers attack, and kill 1 Wyche
The Whyches attack but manage no wounds
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 1 Wyche
The Wyches attack and manage to inflict 3 unsaved wounds upon the Bloodcrushers, leaving 1 left.
The lone Bloodcrusher attacks and sadly does nothing
The Wyches attack once again and take 2 wounds off the lone Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrusher attacks and kills 1 Wyche
The Wyches attack and finish off the lone Bloodcrusher

Round 2
The Wyches charge and inflict 1 unsaved wound upon the Bloodcrushers...(Needing 6’s to hit has a direct impact upon the amount of wounds :laugh
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 2 Wyches
The Wyches attack and inflict 3 more wounds, killing 2 Bloodcrushers
The Bloodcrushers do nothing
The Wyches do nothing
The Bloodcrushers kill 1 Wyche
The Wyches inflict 1 more wound upon the Bloodcrushers
The Bloodcrushers do nothing
The Wyches take 2 more wounds off the Bloodcrushers, leaving 1 Bloodcrusher left with 1 wound
The lone Bloodcrusher attacks and kills a Wyche
The Wyches attack and finish the Bloodcrusher off

Win to gen.Ahab
To all those Dark Eldar players, note that Wyches are a fantastic tar pit unit against anything with a low number of attacks and high toughness :laugh:

----------

zas240
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Karnax
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Round 1
The Broodlord’s Power Activates and 1 LC Terminator cannot attack
The Terminators charge and lose 1 LC (the one that cant attack) and 1 TH Terminator
The Terminators attack and kill 5 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and wipe out the remaining Terminators (rending on the TH’s, failed save on the remaining LC)

Round 2
The Genestealers charge and leave 1 LC Termi left standing
The LC Termie attacks and kills 1 Genestealer
The Genestealers attack and kill the Terminator

Win to karnax

----------

Stephen_Newman
5 Assault Termies with LC's.

vs

Muffinman
10 Death Company

Round 1
The Terminators succumb to the Red Thirst
The Terminators charge and wipe the Death Company out

Round 2
The Death Company charge and kill 3 Terminators
The Terminators attack and kill 3 Death Company
The Death Company attack and kill 1 Terminator
The Terminator attacks and kills 1 Death Company
The Death Company attack and finish the Terminators off

Win to Steph_Newman
----------

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord 
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

vs

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons

Round 1
The Broodlord’s Aura of Despair power activates
The Broodlord’s Hypnotic Gaze power activates. One DC PW cannot attack
The Genestealers charge and leave 1 Death Company w/ PW standing
The PW attacks and does nothing
The Genestealers finish off the DC

Round 2
The Death Company charge, and lose 5 DC
The remaining 3 DC PW’s attack and kill 2 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and finish the DC off

Win to Medic Marine

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

SGMAlice
5 Meganobz

Round 1
The Meganobz charge. Makari attacks first but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari.
Makari passes his save
Makari attacks but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari passes his save
Makari attacks but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari fails his save his save

Round 2
Makari charges and does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari passes his save
Makari attacks but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari passes his save
Makari attacks but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari fails his save

Win to SGMAlice

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Evil beaver2
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords and Scything Talons


Round 1
The Bloodcrushers charge and kill 4 Warriors
The Warrior attacks and kills 1 Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill the remaining Warrior

Round 2
The Warriors charge and kill 2 Bloodcrushers
The Bloodcrushers attack at the same time and kill 1 Warrior and take 1 wound off another
The Warriors attack and do nothing
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 1 Warrior
The Warriors attack and kill the remaining Bloodcrushers

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1
Makari charges and kills 1 Ork
The Orks wound Makari
Makari (rather unluckily) fails his save

Round 2
The Orks charge and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Ork
Makari (again, rather unluckily) fails his save

Win to warsmith7752

I figured Makari would have a serious chance with this round...
----------

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
The Storm Troopers charge and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 2 Stormtroopers
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Storm Trooper
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills a Storm Trooper
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Storm Trooper
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing 
Makari passes his save 
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 2 Storm Troopers
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills a Storm Trooper
The 2 Storm Troopers attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and kills a Storm Trooper, leaving only the Sergeant alive
The Sergeant attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and wounds Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and wounds Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and wounds Makari
Makari attacks and kills the Sergeant!!!
MAKARI LIVES!!!!!!

Round 2
Makari charges and kills 2 Storm Troopers
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Storm Trooper
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari fails his save

Win to Makari!!! :yahoo:

----------

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

vs

Khorothis
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons
Round 1
The Daemonettes charge and wipe out the Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and kill 7 Daemonettes

Round 2
The Genestealers charge and kill 8 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 4 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and wipe out the Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 2 Genestealers

Win to Winterous by 10 VP’s 

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

Round 1
Makari charges and is wounded by the Cyberwolfs. Makari attacks and does nothing. Makari passes his save
The Cyberwolfs attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Cyberwolfs attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills a Servitor
Makari passes his save 
The Cyberwolfs attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari fails his save

Round 2
The Iron Priest charges and wounds Makari
Makari attacks and kills a Servitor
Makari fails his save

Win to Oldenhaller

----------

Desecai
Tyranid Warriors x4
- Lash Whip and Bonesword
- Additional Set of Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs

vs

FaithfulDemise
5 TH/SS Termies
Round 1
The Warriors charge and kill 1 Terminator
The Terminators attack and kill 1 Warrior and inflict 1 wound on another
The Warriors attack and kill 1 Terminator
The Terminators attack and kill the wounded Warrior and another Warrior 
The Warriors attack and do nothing
The Terminators attack and kill the remaining Warrior

Round 2
The Terminators charge and lose 1 Termi to the Warriors attacks, but kill 2 Warriors in return
The Terminators attack and take no wounds from the Warriors, and inflict 2 wounds to the Warriors
The Terminators attack and lose 3 Termi’s to the Warriors attacks, but kill a Warrior and take a wound off the remaining Warrior
The Terminator attacks but dies before he can do anything

Win to FaithfulDemise
----------

Congrats to those who have won so far! 
The rest of the results shall be posted by the weekend

A big thanks to everyone for their immortal patience! (Seriously, this is a LOT of dice to roll :laugh


----------



## gen.ahab

Fuck yeah! :yahoo::headbutt:I might feel dirty for using S&M elves, but woohoo! Sorry for the lack of restraint, it has been building up for around a month. Good entry, Aramoro. (not being sarcastic, it honestly was a good entry.)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Oh wow, I really thought my Kroot would end up losing to the Hormagaunts. Hope I get some terminators or something in round 2 

Good job Dawnstar and KoC! :clapping:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Happy i got through this time!

However. One question. The fight between the genestealers and the assault termies the broodlord used the hypnotic gaze power. However it does not mention the power in his points entry. Why does he use it then?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Somebody forgot about wound allocation lol.
Aramoro is gonna be pissed. :laugh:


Other than that, good work so far.
Have +22 rep.


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

Can't wait to see how my Striking Scorpions did.

Great job so far to Dawnstar and KoC


----------



## gen.ahab

KingOfCheese said:


> Somebody forgot about wound allocation lol.
> Aramoro is gonna be pissed. :laugh:


Wait, what? Ahhh shit, now I feel bad. Wouldn't have mattered because I still think I had more VP then his crushers, but still.


----------



## Aramoro

gen.ahab said:


> Fuck yeah! :yahoo::headbutt:I might feel dirty for using S&M elves, but woohoo! Sorry for the lack of restraint, it has been building up for around a month. Good entry, Aramoro. (not being sarcastic, it honestly was a good entry.)


Wyches were an excellent choice to face down Crushers. Wound allocation would have helped a little but not too much I don't think. Not sure having the 5 Crushers and no allocation would have made the difference. 

Going on a feeling I think Wyches are better and deserve to win.


----------



## KingOfCheese

For those of you who were eliminated and want more action (and for the rest of you as well), i will start taking entries for Game #8! 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=895747#post895747


----------



## Doelago

Damn, my game has not yet been played, but I am looking forward to it!


----------



## lokis222

Sweet. Though in one of the fights, the broodlord got both psychic powers, he should only have got one. Also, are you doing combat resolution in this or just gladiatorial fights to the death.

Aside, good work.

+rep


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> jonkey
> 20 Hormagaunts
> - Adrenal Glands
> - Toxin Sacs
> 
> vs
> 
> MetalHandkerchief
> 15 Kroot
> 12 Kroot Hounds
> 1 Shaper
> 
> Round 1
> The Hormagaunts charge and kill 10 Kroot
> The Kroot strike back, and cause a total of 15 wounds!
> The 5 remaining Hormagaunts attack, and do nothing
> The Kroot attack, and kill the remaining Hormagaunts
> 
> Round 2
> The Kroot charge and cause 16 unsaved wounds. The Hormagaunts cause 12 wounds to the Kroot.
> The remaining Kroot finish off the Hormagaunts
> 
> Win to MetalHandkerchief


Hormagaunts have I5, Kroot have I3.
The Hormagaunts should always have attacked first, yet in the highlighted instance you seem to have made the Kroot go first.

Also the Kroot got very lucky.



Dawnstar said:


> Aramoro
> 4 Bloodcrushers
> - Fury
> - Icon
> - Instrument
> 
> vs
> 
> gen.ahab
> 15 Wyches
> - 2 Hydra Gauntlets
> - Hekatrix w Agoniser
> 
> Round 1
> The Wyches roll a 2 for Combat Drugs, resulting in +1 WS for the round.
> 
> The Bloodcrushers charge and suffer 3 unsaved wounds
> The 3 remaining Bloodcrushers attack, and kill 1 Wyche
> The Whyches attack but manage no wounds
> The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 1 Wyche
> The Wyches attack and manage to inflict 3 unsaved wounds upon the Bloodcrushers, leaving 1 left.
> The lone Bloodcrusher attacks and sadly does nothing
> The Wyches attack once again and take 2 wounds off the lone Bloodcrusher
> The Bloodcrusher attacks and kills 1 Wyche
> The Wyches attack and finish off the lone Bloodcrusher
> 
> Round 2
> The Wyches charge and inflict 1 unsaved wound upon the Bloodcrushers...(Needing 6’s to hit has a direct impact upon the amount of wounds :laugh
> The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 2 Wyches
> The Wyches attack and inflict 3 more wounds, killing 2 Bloodcrushers
> The Bloodcrushers do nothing
> The Wyches do nothing
> The Bloodcrushers kill 1 Wyche
> The Wyches inflict 1 more wound upon the Bloodcrushers
> The Bloodcrushers do nothing
> The Wyches take 2 more wounds off the Bloodcrushers, leaving 1 Bloodcrusher left with 1 wound
> The lone Bloodcrusher attacks and kills a Wyche
> The Wyches attack and finish the Bloodcrusher off
> 
> Win to gen.Ahab
> To all those Dark Eldar players, note that Wyches are a fantastic tar pit unit against anything with a low number of attacks and high toughness :laugh:


I assume you mean WOUND, not hit 



Dawnstar said:


> Desecai
> Tyranid Warriors x4
> - Lash Whip and Bonesword
> - Additional Set of Scything Talons
> - Toxin Sacs
> 
> vs
> 
> FaithfulDemise
> 5 TH/SS Termies
> Round 1
> The Warriors charge and kill 1 Terminator
> The Terminators attack and kill 1 Warrior and inflict 1 wound on another
> The Warriors attack and kill 1 Terminator
> The Terminators attack and kill the wounded Warrior and another Warrior
> The Warriors attack and do nothing
> The Terminators attack and kill the remaining Warrior
> 
> Round 2
> The Terminators charge and lose 1 Termi to the Warriors attacks, but kill 2 Warriors in return
> The Terminators attack and take no wounds from the Warriors, and inflict 2 wounds to the Warriors
> The Terminators attack and lose 3 Termi’s to the Warriors attacks, but kill a Warrior and take a wound off the remaining Warrior
> The Terminator attacks but dies before he can do anything
> 
> Win to FaithfulDemise


The Warriors are T4, the Hammernators are hitting at S8.
They should have been killing a whole model with every Wound, not causing a single Wound.


Other than that, good, go Makari, and woo I won


----------



## Aramoro

Winterous said:


> Hormagaunts have I5, Kroot have I3.
> The Hormagaunts should always have attacked first, yet in the highlighted instance you seem to have made the Kroot go first.
> 
> Also the Kroot got very lucky.


I'm assuming here it was the Kroot Hounds which are I5, and pushing out 36 attacks on the Charge at I5, S4 WS4, then another, 45 attacks from Kroot at I3 (minus casualties of course) I think it's a fair result. 




> I assume you mean WOUND, not hit


Yup 4's to Hit, 6's to Wound, poor crushers.


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> I'm assuming here it was the Kroot Hounds which are I5, and pushing out 36 attacks on the Charge at I5, S4 WS4, then another, 45 attacks from Kroot at I3 (minus casualties of course) I think it's a fair result.


.....

How did I completely skip over the line saying "12 Kroot Hounds"?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Winterous said:


> .....
> 
> How did I completely skip over the line saying "12 Kroot Hounds"?


Hahaha oh well.

EDIT: I was still very lucky though, considering I thought the unit would be facing lots of smaller, tough units - not a horde squad.


----------



## Khorothis

I guess my boys' feeder tendrils got fed with delicious warp juice and couldn't help but give up. No wonder if you think about it: Daemonettes have bigger ones. Rending Claws, I mean.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> I guess my boys' feeder tendrils got fed with delicious warp juice and couldn't help but give up. No wonder if you think about it: Daemonettes have bigger ones. Rending Claws, I mean.


:biggrin:
It was damn close, that's for sure!
They're pretty much rival units, similar cost, similar function.
They're so close to the same damn thing that it's ridiculous!


----------



## Karnax

Dawnstar said:


> ----------
> 
> zas240
> 5 Assault Termies
> 3x TH/SS
> 2x LC
> 
> vs
> 
> Karnax
> 8 Genestealers
> - Broodlord upgrade
> - Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons
> 
> Round 1
> The Broodlord’s Power Activates and 1 LC Terminator cannot attack
> The Terminators charge and lose 1 LC (the one that cant attack) and 1 TH Terminator
> The Terminators attack and kill 5 Genestealers
> The Genestealers attack and wipe out the remaining Terminators (rending on the TH’s, failed save on the remaining LC)
> 
> Round 2
> The Genestealers charge and leave 1 LC Termi left standing
> The LC Termie attacks and kills 1 Genestealer
> The Genestealers attack and kill the Terminator
> 
> Win to Karnax
> 
> ----------


Good game zas. I honestly expected to lose this match, considering my units luck in the last 6 tournaments. Thanks to Dawnstar as well for an excellent job on the combats.:good: If i can give you some rep, it's yours.


----------



## Daniel Harper

My guard lost to a grot. *Bows down to Makari* I underestimated his awesomeness. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dawnstar

Wound Allication? Awh crap..... 

Aramoro, my apologies mate


----------



## Uber Ork

Dawnstar said:


> Wound Allication? Awh crap.....
> 
> Aramoro, my apologies mate


You could always re-roll just that battle. Or KoC was saying his time is freeing up some. Maybe he could re-roll that one for you.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

eeeeeeeeeergh! My battle is still not fought..this tension is killing me.


----------



## Dawnstar

Uber Ork said:


> You could always re-roll just that battle. Or KoC was saying his time is freeing up some. Maybe he could re-roll that one for you.


Good Idea!


----------



## gen.ahab

I don't see why. Simply take the amount of wounds done to them and change the amount of KIAs to reflect the wound allocation. Simple and doesn't take to much time. It isn't as though they were any harder to kill as far as rolls go so a re-roll wouldn't change much other than maybe the luck of the draw although if you want to it won't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Dawnstar

gen.ahab said:


> I don't see why. Simply take the amount of wounds done to them and change the amount of KIAs to reflect the wound allocation. Simple and doesn't take to much time. It isn't as though they were any harder to kill as far as rolls go so a re-roll wouldn't change much other than maybe the luck of the draw although if you want to it won't bother me in the slightest.


Fair point actually..

When I get home (around 4) I'll sit down and revise the results that I have made mistakes in and post and changes


----------



## Dawnstar

Ok, so after looking at the problems this is what I reasoned:

The Broodlord using 2 Psychic Powers against the Death Company:

Now, I think this doesn't make much difference. If I say that Aura of Despair WASN'T activated, because its useless as a power in this situation, the effects of Hypnotic Gaze have no impact. The Genestealers wiped out all but 1 Death Company w/ PW (which would stand to reason that he could attack because a smart player will remove the DC that can't attack first.) If I say that Aura of Despair WAS the power that activated, then nothing happens anyway

TH/SS Terminators vs Tyranid Warriors Instant Death:

The Instant Death issue here dosnt change much actually. It just means FaithfulDemise wins slightly earlier. VP's are still in FaithfulDemise's favor


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> The Broodlord using 2 Psychic Powers against the Death Company:
> 
> Now, I think this doesn't make much difference. If I say that Aura of Despair WASN'T activated, because its useless as a power in this situation, the effects of Hypnotic Gaze have no impact. The Genestealers wiped out all but 1 Death Company w/ PW (which would stand to reason that he could attack because a smart player will remove the DC that can't attack first.) If I say that Aura of Despair WAS the power that activated, then nothing happens anyway


Brood Lords can only use 1 Psychic Power a turn, anyway, so obviously you go with Hypnotic Gaze.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Something you guys might be quite happy to see...
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888


----------



## Aramoro

Curses 3 times a runner up, never a winner, boo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Hehe, maybe 8th time's the charm.
Other than that: OOOOOOHH, shiny! Way cooler than rep. Give it to me!


----------



## Medic Marine

Huh, I forgot about this completely....


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Good luck to Medimarine who I think I have in my next round!


----------



## Medic Marine

Stephen_Newman said:


> Good luck to Medimarine who I think I have in my next round!


:victory: Good luck to you as well!


----------



## FaithfulDemise

Dawnstar said:


> Ok, so after looking at the problems this is what I reasoned:
> 
> The Broodlord using 2 Psychic Powers against the Death Company:
> 
> Now, I think this doesn't make much difference. If I say that Aura of Despair WASN'T activated, because its useless as a power in this situation, the effects of Hypnotic Gaze have no impact. The Genestealers wiped out all but 1 Death Company w/ PW (which would stand to reason that he could attack because a smart player will remove the DC that can't attack first.) If I say that Aura of Despair WAS the power that activated, then nothing happens anyway
> 
> TH/SS Terminators vs Tyranid Warriors Instant Death:
> 
> The Instant Death issue here dosnt change much actually. It just means FaithfulDemise wins slightly earlier. VP's are still in FaithfulDemise's favor



I love it when a plan comes together! Squish goes the 'Nids!


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

Well there's your epic medal and incentive to playk:

Eyes on the prize Heretics! :training::king:


----------



## KingOfCheese

If the results for Round 1 are up in the next 24 hours, i should be able to get it all finished this weekend.


----------



## Medic Marine

:victory:
Can't wait to see 'em.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

HAHA I just noticed I'm facing yet another horde of Hormagaunts in round 2! This is not good...


----------



## Winterous

MetalHandkerchief said:


> HAHA I just noticed I'm facing yet another horde of Hormagaunts in round 2! This is not good...


Oh yeah true, they decided that it's equally as random if they leave them in those adjacent matchups as if they mix it every time.

So, next round I'm up against...

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

My 14 Daemonettes have a very good chance of winning that.
8 Wounds, only one of which gets a 5+ Invulnerable; 5 of them (including that) are T5, so I'm going to need a few Rending hits.
However, with 14 models (and therefore 42 attacks) I think I'll be just fine!

Did some rough maths, when HE charge I will on average have it down to just the Iron Priest on round 3, he having to take one 5+ Invulnerable save.
He then attacks back if he passes, taking me down to about 7 models; I've got that round pretty much in the bag.
Not taking into account the Bolt pistol, but that matters not.

When I charge, I understandably totally fucking obliterate him.
Round 1, I kill about 4.6 models, rounding that up to 5, he kills 2 of mine.
At this point he takes a Leadership test at Ld 5, probably fails, and I'll Sweep him, causing 3 extra saves; so basically the Wolf dies, and the Priest has a decent chance to.
Round 2 I have almost definitely won.


Because this is true.
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a390/Matt_A/Koc-UCC7-4-v2.jpg

Those Orks will be facing yet another Makari next round, obviously winning.
This means I have to face 26 Slugga boys and a Nob with a Power Klaw in round 3.
And I just discovered, unless this unit is actually 25 Sluggas and a Nob, then it's 2 points over the limit. No biggie though.
I actually have a decent chance to win, I'd guess.


When I charge...
First round, I kill roughly 9 models.
He then attacks back with 51 attacks, and kills 8.5 models.
Then the Nob hits, and I've basically lost.


Fuck.


----------



## KingOfCheese

26+Nob (27 models total) works out at 197.
The entry is correct.

If you look again, you will notice the lack of a Bosspole. :wink:


----------



## Dawnstar

I'll have these up in an hour or so guys


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dawnstar said:


> I'll have these up in an hour or so guys


Awesome to hear mate.


----------



## Dawnstar

Without further ado, the 2nd lot of Results of the Ultimate Unit #7 Round 1!

--------------------------------------

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Cowlicker16
3 Hive Guard

Round 1
The Bloodcrushers charge and wipe the Hive Guard out

Round 2
The Hive Guard charge and lose 1 Hive Guard before attacking. The Hive Guard do nothing in assault
The Hive Guard attack and lose 1 Hive Guard and suffer a wound on the remaining Hive Guard before attacking. The Hive Guard does nothing in assault
The Bloodcrushers kill the remaining Hive Guard before he can attack

Win to mynameisgrax

----------

Doelago
Eversor Assassin

vs

Quozzo
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 3 with PW/SS
- 1 with WC/SS

Round 1
The Eversor charges and kills the WC Termi and a PW Termie
The Wolf Guard attack and kill the Eversor. The Bio-Meltdown does nothing

Round 2
The Wolf Guard charge. The Eversor attacks and kills the WC Termi and a PW Termie. The Wolf Guard attack and do nothing
The Eversor attacks and kills a Termi
The Wolf Guard attack and does nothing
The Eversor attacks and kills the remaining Termie

Win to Doelago

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
7 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons

vs

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

Round 1
The Death Company charge. The Incubi attack and kill 5 Death Company. The Death Company attack and kill the Incubi

Round 2
The Incubi charge and kill 6 Death Company
The Death Company attack and does nothing
The Incubi finish the Death Company off

Win to Shadowfane
----------

Ultra111
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

vs

Storm of Iron
7 Berzerkers
- Champ with PF and Meltabombs

Round 1
The Fiends of Slaanesh charge and kill 6 Berzerkers
The Berzerker Champ attacks and kills 1 Fiend of Slaanesh
The Fiends attack and kill the Champ

Round 2
The Berzerkers charge. The Berzerkers attack and kill 5 Fiends of Slaanesh. The Fiends attack and kill 6 Berzerkers. The Champion attacks and kills the remaining Fiend

Win to Ultra111

----------

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

vs

D-A-C
5 Bloodcrushers

Round 1
The Daemonettes charge and kill 1 Bloodcrusher and inflict 1 wound to another
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 4 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill the wounded Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 3 Daemonettes 
The Daemonettes attack and wound 1 Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 4 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 1 Bloodcrusher and wound another
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 3 Daemonettes
The Daemonette attacks and does nothing
The Bloodcrushers attack and kills the remaining Daemonette

Round 2
The Bloodcrushers charge. The Daemonettes attack and kill 2 Bloodcrushers and wound another. The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 2 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill the wounded Bloodcrusher and wound another
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 2 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill the remaining Bloodcrushers

Win to Uber Ork

----------

Caratacos
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
The Banshees charge and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 2 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshee Exarch attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and kills the Exarch

Round 2
Makari charges. He is wounded by the Banshees. Makari attacks and kills 2 Banshees. Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks but does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks but does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks but does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari fails his save

Win to Makari

----------

Drannith
5 Nobz
- 1 Painboy + Cybork
- 1 Power Klaw + Cybork
- 1 Big Choppa + Cybork
- 1 Waaagh Banner + Cybork
- 1 Cybork

vs

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

Round 1
The Nobz charge and one Grotesque suffers a wound. The Grotesques attack and the Power Claw Nob suffers a wound. The Power Claw Nob attacks and kills the wounded Grotesque.
The Grotesques attack and the Cybork Nob takes a wound and the WAAAGH Banner Nob takes a wound.
The Nobz attack and kill 1 Grotesque and reduce another to 1 wound
The Grotesques attack and kill the Cybork Nob and wound the Big Choppa Nob
The Nobz attack and kill the wounded Grotesque and reduce another to 1 wound
The Grotesques attack and wound the Painboy and kill the Big Choppa
The Nobz attack and kill the remaining Grotesques

Round 2
The Grotesques charge and wound the Painboy, Big Choppa and the Power Claw Nobz and kill the Cybork Nob
The Nobz attack and kill 1 Grotesque and another takes 1 wound
The Grotesques attack and do nothing
The Nobz attack and kill 1 Grotesque and another takes 2 wounds
The Grotesques attack and kill the Big Choppa and the Power Claw Nobz
The Nobz attack and kill 1 Grotesque
The Grotesques attack and kill the WAAAGH! Banna Nob
The Pain Boy attacks and does nothing
The Grotesques attack and kill the Pain Boy

Win to Vicious
----------

Necrosis
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 3 Razorflails
- Syren w Agoniser and PGL

vs

lokis222
Tyranid Warriors x4
- Lash Whip and Bonesword
- Additional Set of Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs

Round 1
The Bloodbrides roll a 5 for Combat Drugs, granting +1 attack
The Hekatrix Bloodbrides charge, but are at I1 due to Lash Whips.
The Warriors attack and kill 2 Bloodbrides
The Bloodbrides attack and kill 2 Warriors and another takes 1 wound
The Warriors attack and kill 3 Bloodbrides
The Bloodbrides attack and kill the remaining Warriors

Round 2
The Warriors charge and kill 2 Bloodbrides
The Bloodbrides attack and kill 2 Warriors
The Warriors attack and kill 2 Bloodbrides
The Bloodbrides attack and kill 1 Warrior and the last Warrior takes 1 wound
The Warrior attacks and does nothing
The Bloodbrides attack and kill the Warrior

Win to Necrosis

----------

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

Cyphereclipse
13 Daemonettes
- Transfixing Guaze
- Instrument

Round 1
The Broodlord’s Hypnotic Gaze power activates
The Broodlord looses 1 attack due to Transfixing Gaze
The Genestealers charge and kills 5 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 3 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and kill 6 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 3 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and kill the Daemonettes

Round 2
The Daemonettes attack and kill 7 Genestealers and the Broodlord takes a wound
The Genestealers attack and kill 6 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill the Broodlord

Win to Kinglopey
----------

aboytervigon
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

Round 1
Round 1
The Bloodcrushers charge (strike simul) and kill 3 Fiends + wound on another
The Fiends attack and also kill 3 Bloodcrushers + wound another
The BC's initiative drops 1, Fiends strike 1st and kill remaining Bloodcrushers
Round to Zodd

Round 2
The Fiends charge and kill 3 Bloodcrushers
The Bloodcrushers attack and wound 1 Fiend
The Fiends attack and wound 1 Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 1 Fiend and wounding another
The Fiends attack and kill the remaining Bloodcrushers
Round to Zodd


Win to Zodd
(Thanks to UberOrk for rolling )
----------

Winzip
5 Sanguinary Guard

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Possessed CSM
- IoT

Round 1
The Possessed roll a 6 for Daemonkin, granting Power Weapons

The Sanguinary Guard charge and do nothing
The Possessed attack and kill 4 Sanguinary Guard
The Sang Guars attack and kills a Possessed
The Possessed attack and kill the Sang Guard

Round 2
The Possessed charge and kill the Sang Guard
The Sang Guard attack and kill 1 Sang Guard

Win to Lord Sven Kittyclaw
----------

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Serpion5
6 Tyranid Warriors
- 2 sets of ST

Round 1
The Terminators charge and kill 1 Warrior and wound another
The Warriors attack and kill all 3 Lightning Claw Terminators
The TH/SS Termies attack and kill the remaining Warriors

Round 2
The Warriors charge and kill 1 LC and 1 TH Terminator
The Terminators attack and kill 4 Warriors and another takes 1 wound
The Warriors attack and kill the a TH
The Terminators attack and kill 1 Warrior and another takes 1 wound
The Warrior attacks and does nothing
The Terminators attack and kill the remaining Warrior

Win to High_Seraph

----------

Goat
9 Incubi

vs

Lord_Anonymous
10 Striking Scorpions w Exarch

Round 1
The Incubi charge. The Striking Scorpion Exarch attacks and kills 1 Incubi. The Incubi attack and kill the Striking Scorpions

Round 2
The Striking Scorpions attack and kill 4 Incubi
The Incubi attack and kill the Striking Scorpions

Win to Goat

----------

Iron_Freak220
7 Incubi
- Onslaught
- Demiklaives

vs

Jack Mac
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

Round 1
The Incubi charge. The Banshees attack (and pass Acrobatic) and wipe out the Incubi

Round 2
The Banshees charge and kill the Incubi
The Incubi attack and kill 7 Banshees

Win to Jack Mac
----------

Vaz
30 Ork Slugga Boyz

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
27 Ork Slugga Boyz + Nob w/ PK


Round 1
The 30 Ork Boyz charge (strike 1st w/ 120 attacks!) and kill 25 orks + put a wound on the nob
The 2 orks & nob remaining attack and kill 3 orks
The 27 Sluggas attack and (now striking simul w/ the last 2 ork boys) finish it
The 2 ork sluggas on their way out kill 2 orks
Round to Vaz

Round 2
The 27 Ork Boyz + Nob charge (strike 1st) and kill 27 orks
The 3 remaining ork boyz attack and kill 4 orks + put a wound on the nob
The Nob attacks and kills 2 orks
The 23 Ork Boyz attack (striking simul w/ the last surviving ork boy) and finish it
The last boy on his way out kills 1 ork
Round to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH


Win to Vaz on VP's (barely!)
(Again, cheers to UberOrk for rolling )
----------


----------



## Dawnstar

COMPLETE ROUND 1 RESULTS

ROUND 1 FIXTURE!!!

==========

Sethis
5 Pariahs

vs

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators (252)
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

Round 1
The Pariahs charge and the Terminators attack first. The Pariahs lose a man.
The Pariahs attack, and kill all 4 Power Weapon Terminators as well as a Lightning Claw, totalling 5 wounds.
The LC Terminator attacks, and kills a Pariah.
The Pariahs attack, and do nothing
The Terminator attacks, and do nothing
The Pariahs attack, and kill the last Terminator

Round 2
The Terminators charge, and kill all 5 Pariahs

Win to Cocakoala
----------

Coke123
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
The Assault Terminators charge, and wound Makari
Makari attacks back, and does nothing
The Terminators attack, and wound Makari
Makari attacks, and kills a LC Terminator
Makari fails his WAAAGH! Banna roll

Round 2
Makari charges, and is dealt 2 wounds by the Terminators
Makari attacks, and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Terminators attack, and deal 4 wounds
Makari attacks, but does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Terminators attack and cause 3 wounds
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes the save
The Terminators attack and cause 3 wounds
Makari attacks but fails to do anything
Makari passes his save
The Terminators attack and cause 4 wounds
Makari does nothing, and passes the save
The Terminators wound Makari
Makari does nothing but pass his save
The Terminators wound Makari
Makari does nothing, but pass his save
The Terminators wound Makari
Makari does nothing, and fails his WAAAGH! Banna roll

Win to Coke123

----------

jonkey
20 Hormagaunts
- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

vs

MetalHandkerchief
15 Kroot
12 Kroot Hounds
1 Shaper

Round 1
The Hormagaunts charge and kill 10 Kroot
The Kroot strike back, and cause a total of 15 wounds!
The 5 remaining Hormagaunts attack, and do nothing
The Kroot attack, and kill the remaining Hormagaunts

Round 2
The Kroot charge and cause 16 unsaved wounds. The Hormagaunts cause 12 wounds to the Kroot.
The remaining Kroot finish off the Hormagaunts

Win to MetalHandkerchief
----------

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

vs

Raging Platipus
Legion of the Damned
Powerfist

Round 1
The Hormagaunts charge, and wipe out the Legion of the Damned

Round 2
The Legion of the Damned charge, and the Hormagaunts wipe them out
Resounding win to the Autarch

Note to all those Space Marine players out there, shooting Hormagaunts is probably the way to go
----------

marxalvia
13 Burna Boyz

vs

LordOfAscension
5 Nid Warriors
- 2 sets of Scything Talons each
- Adrenal Glands on all
- Toxin Sacs on all

Round 1
The Burna Boyz charge, and are dealt 7 unsaved wounds by the Warriors.
The Boyz cause 2 wounds, reducing 1 Warrior to 1 wound
The Warriors attack, and kill 7 more Burna Boys
The lone Burna Boy attacks, and does nothing
The Warriors finish the Burna off

Round 2
The Warriors charge the Burna’s, and wipe them out

Win to LordofAscension

----------

XxDreMisterxX
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords and Scything Talons

vs

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Round 1
The Warriors charge the Genestealers, and suffer 8 wounds from the Genestealers attacks, killing 2 and leaving a Warrior with 1 wound left.
The Warriors attack, and kill 5 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack, and killing 1 and leaving a Warrior with 2 wounds left, leaving 2 Warriors left.
The Warriors attack, and kill 2 Genestealers.
The Genestealers attack, and take a wound off a Warrior.
The Warriors attack and kill the 3 remaining Genestealers

Round 2
The Genestealers charge, and kill all but 1 Warrior!
The lone Warrior attacks, and does nothing
The Genestealers attack, and finish off the Warrior

Win to Sausage

----------

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Fury
- Icon
- Instrument

vs

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Round 1
The Wyches roll a 2 for Combat Drugs, resulting in +1 WS for the round.

The Bloodcrushers charge and suffer 3 unsaved wounds
The 3 remaining Bloodcrushers attack, and kill 1 Wyche
The Whyches attack but manage no wounds
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 1 Wyche
The Wyches attack and manage to inflict 3 unsaved wounds upon the Bloodcrushers, leaving 1 left.
The lone Bloodcrusher attacks and sadly does nothing
The Wyches attack once again and take 2 wounds off the lone Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrusher attacks and kills 1 Wyche
The Wyches attack and finish off the lone Bloodcrusher

Round 2
The Wyches charge and inflict 1 unsaved wound upon the Bloodcrushers...(Needing 6’s to hit has a direct impact upon the amount of wounds )
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 2 Wyches
The Wyches attack and inflict 3 more wounds, killing 2 Bloodcrushers
The Bloodcrushers do nothing
The Wyches do nothing
The Bloodcrushers kill 1 Wyche
The Wyches inflict 1 more wound upon the Bloodcrushers
The Bloodcrushers do nothing
The Wyches take 2 more wounds off the Bloodcrushers, leaving 1 Bloodcrusher left with 1 wound
The lone Bloodcrusher attacks and kills a Wyche
The Wyches attack and finish the Bloodcrusher off

Win to gen.Ahab
To all those Dark Eldar players, note that Wyches are a fantastic tar pit unit against anything with a low number of attacks and high toughness

----------

zas240
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Karnax
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Round 1
The Broodlord’s Power Activates and 1 LC Terminator cannot attack
The Terminators charge and lose 1 LC (the one that cant attack) and 1 TH Terminator
The Terminators attack and kill 5 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and wipe out the remaining Terminators (rending on the TH’s, failed save on the remaining LC)

Round 2
The Genestealers charge and leave 1 LC Termi left standing
The LC Termie attacks and kills 1 Genestealer
The Genestealers attack and kill the Terminator

Win to karnax

----------

Stephen_Newman
5 Assault Termies with LC's.

vs

Muffinman
10 Death Company

Round 1
The Terminators succumb to the Red Thirst
The Terminators charge and wipe the Death Company out

Round 2
The Death Company charge and kill 3 Terminators
The Terminators attack and kill 3 Death Company
The Death Company attack and kill 1 Terminator
The Terminator attacks and kills 1 Death Company
The Death Company attack and finish the Terminators off

Win to Steph_Newman
----------

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

vs

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons

Round 1
The Broodlord’s Aura of Despair power activates
The Broodlord’s Hypnotic Gaze power activates. One DC PW cannot attack
The Genestealers charge and leave 1 Death Company w/ PW standing
The PW attacks and does nothing
The Genestealers finish off the DC

Round 2
The Death Company charge, and lose 5 DC
The remaining 3 DC PW’s attack and kill 2 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and finish the DC off

Win to Medic Marine

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

SGMAlice
5 Meganobz

Round 1
The Meganobz charge. Makari attacks first but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari.
Makari passes his save
Makari attacks but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari passes his save
Makari attacks but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari fails his save his save

Round 2
Makari charges and does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari passes his save
Makari attacks but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari passes his save
Makari attacks but does nothing
The Meganobz wound Makari
Makari fails his save

Win to SGMAlice

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Evil beaver2
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords and Scything Talons


Round 1
The Bloodcrushers charge and kill 4 Warriors
The Warrior attacks and kills 1 Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill the remaining Warrior

Round 2
The Warriors charge and kill 2 Bloodcrushers
The Bloodcrushers attack at the same time and kill 1 Warrior and take 1 wound off another
The Warriors attack and do nothing
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 1 Warrior
The Warriors attack and kill the remaining Bloodcrushers

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1
Makari charges and kills 1 Ork
The Orks wound Makari
Makari (rather unluckily) fails his save

Round 2
The Orks charge and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Ork
Makari (again, rather unluckily) fails his save

Win to warsmith7752

I figured Makari would have a serious chance with this round...
----------

Daniel Harper
10 Storm Troopers
- Power Weapon

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
The Storm Troopers charge and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 2 Stormtroopers
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Storm Trooper
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills a Storm Trooper
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Storm Trooper
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 2 Storm Troopers
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills a Storm Trooper
The 2 Storm Troopers attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and kills a Storm Trooper, leaving only the Sergeant alive
The Sergeant attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and wounds Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and wounds Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Sergeant attacks and wounds Makari
Makari attacks and kills the Sergeant!!!
MAKARI LIVES!!!!!!

Round 2
Makari charges and kills 2 Storm Troopers
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Storm Trooper
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Storm Troopers attack and wound Makari
Makari fails his save

Win to Makari!!!

----------

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

vs

Khorothis
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons
Round 1
The Daemonettes charge and wipe out the Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and kill 7 Daemonettes

Round 2
The Genestealers charge and kill 8 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 4 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and wipe out the Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 2 Genestealers

Win to Winterous by 10 VP’s

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

Round 1
Makari charges and is wounded by the Cyberwolfs. Makari attacks and does nothing. Makari passes his save
The Cyberwolfs attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Cyberwolfs attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills a Servitor
Makari passes his save
The Cyberwolfs attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari fails his save

Round 2
The Iron Priest charges and wounds Makari
Makari attacks and kills a Servitor
Makari fails his save

Win to Oldenhaller

----------

Desecai
Tyranid Warriors x4
- Lash Whip and Bonesword
- Additional Set of Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs

vs

FaithfulDemise
5 TH/SS Termies
Round 1
The Warriors charge and kill 1 Terminator
The Terminators attack and kill 1 Warrior and inflict 1 wound on another
The Warriors attack and kill 1 Terminator
The Terminators attack and kill the wounded Warrior and another Warrior
The Warriors attack and do nothing
The Terminators attack and kill the remaining Warrior

Round 2
The Terminators charge and lose 1 Termi to the Warriors attacks, but kill 2 Warriors in return
The Terminators attack and take no wounds from the Warriors, and inflict 2 wounds to the Warriors
The Terminators attack and lose 3 Termi’s to the Warriors attacks, but kill a Warrior and take a wound off the remaining Warrior
The Terminator attacks but dies before he can do anything

Win to FaithfulDemise
----------


mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Cowlicker16
3 Hive Guard

Round 1
The Bloodcrushers charge and wipe the Hive Guard out

Round 2
The Hive Guard charge and lose 1 Hive Guard before attacking. The Hive Guard do nothing in assault
The Hive Guard attack and lose 1 Hive Guard and suffer a wound on the remaining Hive Guard before attacking. The Hive Guard does nothing in assault
The Bloodcrushers kill the remaining Hive Guard before he can attack

Win to mynameisgrax

----------

Doelago
Eversor Assassin

vs

Quozzo
4 Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour
- 3 with PW/SS
- 1 with WC/SS

Round 1
The Eversor charges and kills the WC Termi and a PW Termie
The Wolf Guard attack and kill the Eversor. The Bio-Meltdown does nothing

Round 2
The Wolf Guard charge. The Eversor attacks and kills the WC Termi and a PW Termie. The Wolf Guard attack and do nothing
The Eversor attacks and kills a Termi
The Wolf Guard attack and does nothing
The Eversor attacks and kills the remaining Termie

Win to Doelago

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
7 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons

vs

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

Round 1
The Death Company charge. The Incubi attack and kill 5 Death Company. The Death Company attack and kill the Incubi

Round 2
The Incubi charge and kill 6 Death Company
The Death Company attack and does nothing
The Incubi finish the Death Company off

Win to Shadowfane
----------

Ultra111
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

vs

Storm of Iron
7 Berzerkers
- Champ with PF and Meltabombs

Round 1
The Fiends of Slaanesh charge and kill 6 Berzerkers
The Berzerker Champ attacks and kills 1 Fiend of Slaanesh
The Fiends attack and kill the Champ

Round 2
The Berzerkers charge. The Berzerkers attack and kill 5 Fiends of Slaanesh. The Fiends attack and kill 6 Berzerkers. The Champion attacks and kills the remaining Fiend

Win to Ultra111

----------

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

vs

D-A-C
5 Bloodcrushers

Round 1
The Daemonettes charge and kill 1 Bloodcrusher and inflict 1 wound to another
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 4 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill the wounded Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 3 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and wound 1 Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 4 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 1 Bloodcrusher and wound another
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 3 Daemonettes
The Daemonette attacks and does nothing
The Bloodcrushers attack and kills the remaining Daemonette

Round 2
The Bloodcrushers charge. The Daemonettes attack and kill 2 Bloodcrushers and wound another. The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 2 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill the wounded Bloodcrusher and wound another
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 2 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill the remaining Bloodcrushers

Win to Uber Ork

----------

Caratacos
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
The Banshees charge and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 2 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and does nothing
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari passes his save
The Banshee Exarch attacks and does nothing
Makari attacks and kills the Exarch

Round 2
Makari charges. He is wounded by the Banshees. Makari attacks and kills 2 Banshees. Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks but does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks but does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and do nothing
Makari attacks but does nothing
Makari passes his save
The Banshees attack and wound Makari
Makari attacks and kills 1 Banshee
Makari fails his save

Win to Makari

----------

Drannith
5 Nobz
- 1 Painboy + Cybork
- 1 Power Klaw + Cybork
- 1 Big Choppa + Cybork
- 1 Waaagh Banner + Cybork
- 1 Cybork

vs

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

Round 1
The Nobz charge and one Grotesque suffers a wound. The Grotesques attack and the Power Claw Nob suffers a wound. The Power Claw Nob attacks and kills the wounded Grotesque.
The Grotesques attack and the Cybork Nob takes a wound and the WAAAGH Banner Nob takes a wound.
The Nobz attack and kill 1 Grotesque and reduce another to 1 wound
The Grotesques attack and kill the Cybork Nob and wound the Big Choppa Nob
The Nobz attack and kill the wounded Grotesque and reduce another to 1 wound
The Grotesques attack and wound the Painboy and kill the Big Choppa
The Nobz attack and kill the remaining Grotesques

Round 2
The Grotesques charge and wound the Painboy, Big Choppa and the Power Claw Nobz and kill the Cybork Nob
The Nobz attack and kill 1 Grotesque and another takes 1 wound
The Grotesques attack and do nothing
The Nobz attack and kill 1 Grotesque and another takes 2 wounds
The Grotesques attack and kill the Big Choppa and the Power Claw Nobz
The Nobz attack and kill 1 Grotesque
The Grotesques attack and kill the WAAAGH! Banna Nob
The Pain Boy attacks and does nothing
The Grotesques attack and kill the Pain Boy

Win to Vicious
----------

Necrosis
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 3 Razorflails
- Syren w Agoniser and PGL

vs

lokis222
Tyranid Warriors x4
- Lash Whip and Bonesword
- Additional Set of Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs

Round 1
The Bloodbrides roll a 5 for Combat Drugs, granting +1 attack
The Hekatrix Bloodbrides charge, but are at I1 due to Lash Whips.
The Warriors attack and kill 2 Bloodbrides
The Bloodbrides attack and kill 2 Warriors and another takes 1 wound
The Warriors attack and kill 3 Bloodbrides
The Bloodbrides attack and kill the remaining Warriors

Round 2
The Warriors charge and kill 2 Bloodbrides
The Bloodbrides attack and kill 2 Warriors
The Warriors attack and kill 2 Bloodbrides
The Bloodbrides attack and kill 1 Warrior and the last Warrior takes 1 wound
The Warrior attacks and does nothing
The Bloodbrides attack and kill the Warrior

Win to Necrosis

----------

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

Cyphereclipse
13 Daemonettes
- Transfixing Guaze
- Instrument

Round 1
The Broodlord’s Hypnotic Gaze power activates
The Broodlord looses 1 attack due to Transfixing Gaze
The Genestealers charge and kills 5 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 3 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and kill 6 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill 3 Genestealers
The Genestealers attack and kill the Daemonettes

Round 2
The Daemonettes attack and kill 7 Genestealers and the Broodlord takes a wound
The Genestealers attack and kill 6 Daemonettes
The Daemonettes attack and kill the Broodlord

Win to Kinglopey
----------

aboytervigon
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

Round 1
Round 1
The Bloodcrushers charge (strike simul) and kill 3 Fiends + wound on another
The Fiends attack and also kill 3 Bloodcrushers + wound another
The BC's initiative drops 1, Fiends strike 1st and kill remaining Bloodcrushers
Round to Zodd

Round 2
The Fiends charge and kill 3 Bloodcrushers
The Bloodcrushers attack and wound 1 Fiend
The Fiends attack and wound 1 Bloodcrusher
The Bloodcrushers attack and kill 1 Fiend and wounding another
The Fiends attack and kill the remaining Bloodcrushers
Round to Zodd


Win to Zodd
(Thanks to UberOrk for rolling )
----------

Winzip
5 Sanguinary Guard

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Possessed CSM
- IoT

Round 1
The Possessed roll a 6 for Daemonkin, granting Power Weapons

The Sanguinary Guard charge and do nothing
The Possessed attack and kill 4 Sanguinary Guard
The Sang Guars attack and kills a Possessed
The Possessed attack and kill the Sang Guard

Round 2
The Possessed charge and kill the Sang Guard
The Sang Guard attack and kill 1 Sang Guard

Win to Lord Sven Kittyclaw
----------

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Serpion5
6 Tyranid Warriors
- 2 sets of ST

Round 1
The Terminators charge and kill 1 Warrior and wound another
The Warriors attack and kill all 3 Lightning Claw Terminators
The TH/SS Termies attack and kill the remaining Warriors

Round 2
The Warriors charge and kill 1 LC and 1 TH Terminator
The Terminators attack and kill 4 Warriors and another takes 1 wound
The Warriors attack and kill the a TH
The Terminators attack and kill 1 Warrior and another takes 1 wound
The Warrior attacks and does nothing
The Terminators attack and kill the remaining Warrior

Win to High_Seraph

----------

Goat
9 Incubi

vs

Lord_Anonymous
10 Striking Scorpions w Exarch

Round 1
The Incubi charge. The Striking Scorpion Exarch attacks and kills 1 Incubi. The Incubi attack and kill the Striking Scorpions

Round 2
The Striking Scorpions attack and kill 4 Incubi
The Incubi attack and kill the Striking Scorpions

Win to Goat

----------

Iron_Freak220
7 Incubi
- Onslaught
- Demiklaives

vs

Jack Mac
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

Round 1
The Incubi charge. The Banshees attack (and pass Acrobatic) and wipe out the Incubi

Round 2
The Banshees charge and kill the Incubi
The Incubi attack and kill 7 Banshees

Win to Jack Mac
----------

Vaz
30 Ork Slugga Boyz

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
27 Ork Slugga Boyz + Nob w/ PK


Round 1
The 30 Ork Boyz charge (strike 1st w/ 120 attacks!) and kill 25 orks + put a wound on the nob
The 2 orks & nob remaining attack and kill 3 orks
The 27 Sluggas attack and (now striking simul w/ the last 2 ork boys) finish it
The 2 ork sluggas on their way out kill 2 orks
Round to Vaz

Round 2
The 27 Ork Boyz + Nob charge (strike 1st) and kill 27 orks
The 3 remaining ork boyz attack and kill 4 orks + put a wound on the nob
The Nob attacks and kills 2 orks
The 23 Ork Boyz attack (striking simul w/ the last surviving ork boy) and finish it
The last boy on his way out kills 1 ork
Round to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH


Win to Vaz on VP's (barely!)
(Again, cheers to UberOrk for rolling )


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Wow! The assassin totally kicked ass!

Looking forward to next round.


----------



## Dawnstar

Stephen_Newman said:


> Wow! The assassin totally kicked ass!
> 
> Looking forward to next round.


Yea I was pleasantly surprised by how well the assassin did


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 2 PLAYERS!!!

====================

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators (252)
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

----------

Coke123
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

----------

MetalHandkerchief
15 Kroot
12 Kroot Hounds
1 Shaper

----------

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

----------

LordOfAscension
5 Nid Warriors
- 2 sets of Scything Talons each
- Adrenal Glands on all
- Toxin Sacs on all

----------

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

----------

Karnax
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

Stephen_Newman
5 Assault Termies with LC's

----------

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

----------

SGMAlice
5 Meganobz

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

----------

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

----------

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

----------

FaithfulDemise
5 TH/SS Termies

----------


mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

----------

Doelago
Eversor Assassin

----------

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

----------

Ultra111
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

----------

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

----------

Necrosis
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 3 Razorflails
- Syren w Agoniser and PGL

----------

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

----------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Possessed CSM
- IoT

----------

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

----------

Goat
9 Incubi

----------

Jack Mac
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

----------

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

====================

(Will wait for Uber Ork to do the chart before i start rolling)


----------



## Dawnstar

Go Makari! :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

I love that people have embraced the awesomeness that is Makari.

Maybe one day he can be resurrected in a future codex.


----------



## gen.ahab

KingOfCheese said:


> I love that people have embraced the awesomeness that is Makari.
> 
> Maybe one day he can be resurrected in a future codex.


Codex: +-$30
Model:+-$15
Being able to field a zombie grot: priceless.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> I love that people have embraced the awesomeness that is Makari.


I can't believe he beat 10 Banshees!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Theoretically he probably would have been able to beat the Ork Boyz too.

I am guessing that everyone was immune to morale checks, and ignored the No Retreat rule?


----------



## Uber Ork

And here it is in_* FULL ILLUSTRATIVE COLOR!*_ 

*Enjoy...* :biggrin:
















































.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> I am guessing that everyone was immune to morale checks, and ignored the No Retreat rule?


I am also curious about this.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> I am also curious about this.


I guess it wouldn't have made too much of a difference anyway.





Ill get to work on Round 2 now.
Hopefully should be up in a few hours.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 2 FIXTURE!!!

====================

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

vs

Coke123
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

----------

MetalHandkerchief
15 Kroot
12 Kroot Hounds
1 Shaper

vs

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

----------

LordOfAscension
5 Nid Warriors
- 2 sets of Scything Talons each
- Adrenal Glands on all
- Toxin Sacs on all

vs

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

vs

Karnax
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

Stephen_Newman
5 Assault Termies with LC's

vs

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

----------

SGMAlice
5 Meganobz

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

----------

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

----------

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

vs

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

----------

FaithfulDemise
5 TH/SS Termies

vs

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

----------

Doelago
Eversor Assassin

vs

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

----------

Ultra111
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

vs

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

----------

Necrosis
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 3 Razorflails
- Syren w Agoniser and PGL

vs

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

----------

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Possessed CSM
- IoT

----------

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Goat
9 Incubi

----------

Jack Mac
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

vs

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

====================


----------



## gen.ahab

Stealers........ crap?

Note that I am not saying that they are crap, but rather "Crap" as in I might be in some degree of trouble, but I am not quite sure.


----------



## Winterous

OldenHaller, you're going down >


----------



## Cocakoala

TH/SS termies:suicide:. Just hope I can cause enough casualties before they hit me.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Good god. Those fiends are going to shred me. Though I got really lucky I rolled power weapons


----------



## KingOfCheese

Got 9/16 of the matches in Round 2 done.

Only 7 more to go.


----------



## Uber Ork

Ok, I better hurry before the next round get's posted! 

I just wanted to issue a few _non official_ awards for the 1st round...


----------


The *Coolest Entry Award* goes to *Doelago* for choosing a lone Eversor Assassin! That was awesome! k:

The *Most Crazy Award* goes to *Vaz* for his 30 boyz bringing 120 attacks (that was a lot of dice to roll)! :shok:

The *You Shall Live in Shame Award* goes to *Caratacos*. Your 10 Howling Banshees w/ Exarch, Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic lost to Makari??? Wha- what??? :laugh: Daniel Harper's 10 Guardsmen I can understand, but 10 Howling Banshees? 


----------


Thanks *D-A-C* for a great match, and good luck to you *Ultra111*.

Hopefully we'll see once again that Daemon troops are the *real* elite of the CD army! :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 2 RESULTS!!!

====================

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators (252)
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

vs

Coke123
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

Round 1
The CSMT's kill the SMT's and only lose 2 of the PW Termies.

Round 2
The SMT's kill the CSMT's with 2 TH/SS Termies left standing.

Win to Cocakoala

----------

MetalHandkerchief
15 Kroot
12 Kroot Hounds
1 Shaper

vs

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

Round 1
Only 5 Hormagaunts left after the first attack, and only 3 Kroot and a Shaper. Hormagaunts catch them in a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The Hormagaunts take 11 casualties from the Hounds, but wipe out all of the Kroot.

Win to the Autarch

----------

LordOfAscension
5 Nid Warriors
- 2 sets of Scything Talons each
- Adrenal Glands on all
- Toxin Sacs on all

vs

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Round 1
The Genestealers take out the Warriors, and take 4 casualties.

Round 2
The Genestealers take out the Warriors without taking a single casualty.

Win to Sausage.

----------

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

vs

Karnax
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Round 1
The Wyches kill the Genestealers, and only take 4 casualties.

Round 2
The Genestealers kill the Wyches, but take 4 casualties.

Win to gen.ahab

----------

Stephen_Newman
5 Assault Termies with LC's

vs

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

Round 1
The Genestealers kill the Termies, and only take 2 casualties.

Round 2
The Genestealers kill the Termies without taking a casualty.

Win to Medic Marine

----------

SGMAlice
5 Meganobz

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

Round 1
The Meganobz kill the Bloodcrushers, but only 2 were left standing.

Round 2
The Bloodcrushers kill the Meganobz, and only take 1 casualty.

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord

----------

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

Round 1
The Boyz kill Makari without him getting an attack.

Round 2
Makari kills 21 Boyz before he is finally killed.

Win to warsmith7752


----------

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

vs

Oldenhaller
Iron Priest
-Thunderwolf Mount
-Wolf Tooth Necklace
-4xCyberwolves
-3xThrall Servitors

Round 1
The Daemonettes slaughter the Priest and retinue.

Round 2
The Daemonettes take 1 casualty before wiping out the Priest.

Win to Winterous

----------

FaithfulDemise
5 TH/SS Termies

vs

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

Round 1
The Bloodcrushers kill the Termies before they even attack.

Round 2
The Bloodcrushers kill the Termies, and one of the Bloodcrushers takes a wound.

Win to mynameisgrax

----------

Doelago
Eversor Assassin

vs

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

Round 1
The Incubi kill the Eversor, but take 5 casualties from the Bio-Meltdown.

Round 2
The Incubi kill the Eversor, and take 3 casualties from the Bio-Meltdown.

Win to Shadowfane

----------

Ultra111
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

vs

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

Round 1
The Daemonettes get the Fiends down to 3 models before being killed.

Round 2
The Daemonettes suffer 6 casualties before killing the Fiends.

Win to Uber Ork

----------

KingOfCheese (fill in unit)
Makari

vs

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

Round 1
The Grotesques kill Makari without taking any casulaties.

Round 2
Makari reduces a Grotesque to 1W before being killed.

Win to Vicious

----------

Necrosis
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 3 Razorflails
- Syren w Agoniser and PGL

vs

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

Round 1
The Genestealers kill the Bloodbrides, and only take 4 casualties.

Round 2
The Genestealers kill the Bloodbrides, with the Broodlord left on 1 wound.

Win to Kinglopey

----------

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

vs

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Possessed CSM
- IoT

Round 1
The Fiends kill the Possessed before they can attack.

Round 2
The Possessed kill 1 Fiend before being killed.

Win to Zodd

----------

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Goat
9 Incubi

Round 1
The Assault Terminators take out the Incubi, with 2 LC Termies left.

Round 2
The Assault Terminators take out the Incubi, with 2 TH/SS Termies left.

Win to High_Seraph

----------

Jack Mac
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

vs

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

Round 1
The Banshees kill 3 Boyz before they are slaughtered.

Round 2
The Banshees kill 5 Boyz before being torn to shreads.

Win to Vaz

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 3 PAIRINGS!!!

====================

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

vs

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

----------

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

----------

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

----------

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

----------

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

----------

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

vs

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

----------

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

----------

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

====================




Remember guys, the winners of this round will all get +rep!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Well, my possesed didn't roll so good this time..


Out of curiosity, what ability did they roll?


----------



## gen.ahab

Jesus man, again?


----------



## Drannith

man I just can't seem to get past the first round three times in a row now... I really thought I had a chance this round. Well played.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

woohoo, last 16!


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Iron_Freak220
7 Incubi
- Onslaught
- Demiklaives

vs

Jack Mac
10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch w/ Executioner, War Shout, and Acrobatic

Round 1
The Incubi charge. The Banshees attack (and pass Acrobatic) and wipe out the Incubi

Round 2
The Banshees charge and kill the Incubi
The Incubi attack and kill 7 Banshees

Win to Jack Mac

Well I got fucked up real quick. Good luck Jack


----------



## Uber Ork

*Round 3 *


_*Ding, Ding, Ding...*_















































.


----------



## Doelago

I hate those damned Incubi! But my assassin died with glory, taking a total of eight Xenos with him to the grave...


----------



## Uber Ork

A few more _unofficial_ awards for round 2...


The *Man I Wish I Could Have Shot First Award* goes to *MetalHandkerchief* for his Kroot longingly wishing they could have rapid fired at the oncoming Hormagaunts before they charged! 

The *I Stand Alone Award* goes to *High Seraph* and *Cocakola* for being the last marines and chaos marines to represent! :good:

The *Get That Grot in Line Award* goes to *Warsmith7752* for facing Makari two rounds in a row now. If he doesn't obey after that second beating we'll bring in the Warboss next time! :grin:


----------


Thanks *Ultra111*, and good luck *Vicious* on Round 3! 




.


----------



## Dawnstar

Good luck Cocakola!

Represent Chaos well


----------



## KingOfCheese

I'm half way through Round 3.

Will have them up in probably half an hour.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> I'm half way through Round 3.
> 
> Will have them up in probably half an hour.


Dude... King of Cheese right... should be King of _*SPEED!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Uber Ork said:


> Dude... King of Cheese right... should be King of _*SPEED!!!*_ :biggrin:


The first round is the longest though.

With 64 players, there is a total of 63 games (126 rounds to roll).
32 of the 63 games are in the first round alone.
Once round 1 is complete, its past the half-way mark in terms of time.


----------



## gen.ahab

Uber Ork said:


> Dude... King of Cheese right... should be King of _*SPEED!!!*_ :biggrin:


We don't give out that title anymore, the last person who earned it didn't last very long.


----------



## Winterous

I am so unimaginably fucked against those Orks


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 3 RESULTS!!!

====================

Cocakoala
6 CSM Terminators
- 2 sets of Lightning Claws

vs

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

Round 1
The CSMT's lose 3 models (one with LC's) before killing the Gaunts.

Round 2
The Gaunts lose 5 models before they kill the CSMT's.

Win to the Autarch

----------

Sausage
10 Genestealers w Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Round 1
Genestealers take 7 casualties, but force 12 wounds and catch them with a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The Genestealers take out 6 Wyches and a Hydra Gauntlet Wytch, but are killed.

Win to gen.ahab

----------

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Bloodcrushers

Round 1
The Genestealers take out 3 Bloodcrushers before they are killed.

Round 2
The Bloodcrushers take out 2 Genestealers before they are killed.

Win to Medic Marine

----------

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

Winterous
14 Daemonettes

Round 1
The Daemonettes kill 7 Boyz before they are killed.

Round 2
The Daemonettes kill 10 Boyz before they are killed.

Win to warsmith7752

----------

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Shadowfane
9 Incubi

Round 1
The Incubi are killed without dealing any damamge.

Round 2
The Incubi are killed with 1 Bloodcrusher left on 1 wound.

Win to mynameisgrax

----------

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

vs

Vicious
5 Grotesques
- Aberation w Scissorhand

Round 1
The Daemonettes reduce their opponent to just the Aberation before they are killed.

Round 2
The Grotesques go on rampage and are removed from play.

Win to Uber Ork

----------

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

Zodd
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy might

Round 1
The Genestealers kill the Fiends without taking a casualty.

Round 2
The Fiends kill 4 Genestealers before being killed.

Win to Kinglopey

----------

High_Seraph
5 Assault Termies
3x TH/SS
2x LC

vs

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

Round 1
The Terminators reduce the Orks to 9 models before they are killed.

Round 2
The Terminators reduce the Orks to 24 models before they are killed.

Win to Vaz

====================


Congratulations to all the winners.
You will all be getting +rep from me! 

And just because i am feeling generous....

Players will get +4 rep for every opponent they defeat, however the +rep will only be awarded to the top 8 players.
So if you make it to the top 8, you get +12 rep.
If you make it to the top 4, you get +16 rep.
If you make it to the top 2, you get +20 rep.
If you win the tournament, you get +24 rep.

As well as that, the top 4 will be entered into the Hall of Fame!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888

And on top of all of this, the winner will be granted a shiny new medal!








*Medallion of the Chosen*


----------



## Cocakoala

Awesome, I beat the loyalist scum. Take that for relying on your false emperor.



Dawnstar said:


> Good luck Cocakola!
> 
> Represent Chaos well


Thanks :victory:

Edit: and then the results go up and make me look silly. Well done the Autarch.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 4 Match-ups!!!

====================

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

vs

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

----------

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

vs

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

----------

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

----------

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

====================

Good luck everyone!




P.S.
Uber Ork, can you consolidate the final 8 into the single chart for me?
Cheers mate.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well done to those who have made the final 8. It sucks that I lost to genestealers since I thought I would do rather well against bloodcrushers but maybe my next joke entry in the next tournament may come with a few laughs.


----------



## Zodd

Oh well, lost to the Stealers. Thanks for the fights.


----------



## Serpion5

:laugh: 

Oh well. The scout one is mine though, just you watch!


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 4 RESULTS!!!

====================

the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

vs

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Round 1
The Gaunts kill 7 Wyches before they are killed.

Round 2
The Gaunts kill 7 Wyches before they are killed.

Win to gen.ahab

----------

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

vs

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1
The Genestealers kill 13 Boyz before they are killed.

Round 2
The Genestealers kill 6 Boyz before they are killed.

Win to warsmith7752

----------

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

Round 1
The Daemonettes take out 1 Bloodcrusher before being killed.

Round 2
The Daemonettes take out 2 Bloodcrushers before being killed.

Win to mynameisgrax

----------

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons

vs

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

Round 1
The Genestealers kill 15 Boyz before being killed.

Round 2
The Genestealers kill 10 Boyz before being killed.

Win to Vaz

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 5 RESULTS!!!

====================

gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

vs

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1
The Wyches kill 10 Boyz before being killed.

Round 2
The Wyches kill 5 Boyz before being killed.

Win to warsmith7752

----------

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz

Round 1
The Boyz kill 1 Bloodcrusher before being killed.

Round 2
The Bloodcrushers reduce the Orks to 6 models before being killed.

Win to mynameisgrax

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

GRAND FINAL RESULTS!!!

====================

warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers

----------

Round 1
The Orks are reduced to 8 models before killing the Bloodcrushers.

Round 2
The Bloodcrushers take 2 casualties before killing the Boyz.

Win to mynameisgrax!!!!!!

====================


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well done to Mynameisgrax for winning!

Glad it wasn't yet another big mob of boyz winning the tournament.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Out of the 64 entrants, the following people will be granted with +rep for the achievement of making it to the top 8.


*Congratulations to the following people who won 3 games, and earned +12 rep each!*

_the Autarch
25 Hormagaunts w Toxin Sacs

Medic Marine
1) Brood Lord
-impact attack
-Scything Talons
7) Genestealers
-Adrenal glands

Uber Ork
14 Daemonettes

Kinglopey
8 Genestealers
- Broodlord upgrade
- Toxin Sacs and Scything Talons_

*Congratulations to the following people who won 4 games, and earned +16 rep each!*

_gen.ahab
15 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Vaz
30 Slugga Boyz_

*Congratulations to the following person who won 5 games, made it to the Grand Final, and earned +20 rep!*

_warsmith7752
26 Ork Boyz
Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole
_
*And finally, congratulations to mynameisgrax for standing strong through all 6 games, and lives to tell the tale! You have earned yourself +24 rep and a shiny new medal!*

_mynameisgrax
5 Bloodcrushers_







Details will be posted in the Hall Of Fame soon...
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888

And don't forget to join Game #8!!!!!
You can find it inside the Hall Of Fame (there is a link near the bottom).





I hope everybody enjoyed Game #7. 

A big thankyou to Dawnstar and Uber Ork for their help with Round 1 while I was busy. It was very much appreciated. 




Dammit, looks like im 13 rep short of my rep power going up to 24. 
Might have to give 23 rep for 1st place (unless somebody wants to give me 13 rep lol)


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Consider it done!

I can give up to 13 anyways.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sweet, cheers mate. 
So yeah, mynameisgrax will get +24.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> GRAND FINAL RESULTS!!!
> 
> ====================
> 
> warsmith7752
> 26 Ork Boyz
> Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole
> 
> vs
> 
> mynameisgrax
> 5 Bloodcrushers
> 
> ----------
> 
> Round 1
> The Orks are reduced to 8 models before killing the Bloodcrushers.
> 
> Round 2
> The Bloodcrushers take 2 casualties before killing the Boyz.
> 
> Win to mynameisgrax!!!!!!
> 
> ====================




Crud... 

I wish I would have looked at the thread to see how fast you were clipping along before I worked to make the advance to the final 8 brackets. In the time it took me to make them you did rounds 4, 5, & 6. :laugh:


Oh well, Congratulations *mynameisgrax* for a hard fought victory! I'm glad if I had to loose in round 4, I lost to the eventual challenge champion! 



and... just cause I spent time working on them, here's the no longer relevant final 8 brackets! :biggrin:















































.


----------



## KingOfCheese

All the +rep has been handed out to the 8 who qualified.
Should be a nice boost to your total.


----------



## Winterous

My poor hermaphrodite ladies Q-Q


----------



## Vaz

1 wound. You stupid Orks =( 1 bloody wound. =(.

Haha, thanks for the time invested for all the rollers out there, and congrats to grax and warsmith. =(.


----------



## gen.ahab

I would have thought the wyches would have done a lot better against the Orks. Ah well, not a big deal. Lol

EDIT: thanks for the game, man. It was great fun while it lasted.


----------



## Medic Marine

Great battles! Thanks all for playing and thanks ro KoC for a great rounds and all the people who helped him.


----------



## warsmith7752

Vaz said:


> 1 wound. You stupid Orks =( 1 bloody wound. =(.
> 
> Haha, thanks for the time invested for all the rollers out there, and congrats to grax and warsmith. =(.




You know what they say, green is best. Genuinely surprised I got into the final, I'm not that good on the tabletop so I just picked my favourite unit and sat back to watch what happened.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Good fights, lots of fun results - and lets hope I don't get worst-case-scenario pairing twice in a row in the next game too *shiftyeyes* :biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar

Congrats to everyone, and a special congrats to mynameisgrax for winning


----------



## Aramoro

It seems 5 Crushers was the superior choice to my 4 Crushers, curses!!


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> It seems 5 Crushers was the superior choice to my 4 Crushers, curses!!


What did you take different? An Instrument and Rending or something?


----------



## Aramoro

Winterous said:


> What did you take different? An Instrument and Rending or something?


I took all 3 upgrades, Icon, Instrument and Fury for wound allocation shenannigins. It's kinda horses for courses, 5 gives you more attacks but no diversification.


----------



## mynameisgrax

HOLY CRAP! 

I was away for the weekend, and I come back to find out I won! The Chaos Daemons prove their worth once more! YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Thanks for the great matchups everyone! I have to admit, when I decided to take the bloodcrushers, I was thinking 'okay, what can beat slugga boyz, genestealers, and also TH/SS terminators?' ^_^

Also, I just had the gut feeling that the extra Bloodcrusher was a better choice than wound allocation. I'm glad I turned out to be right.

Thanks to KoC, and everyone else who set these games up. It's always a blast!

P.S. When do I get my shiny medal?


----------



## KingOfCheese

mynameisgrax said:


> P.S. When do I get my shiny medal?


The next time the official Heresy awards are handed out (which shouldn't be too far away).


----------

